# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Agosto 2015



## Vince (1 Ago 2015 às 07:36)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## lserpa (1 Ago 2015 às 12:31)

A primeira frente fria, está acabadinha de passar aqui pelo Faial. Foi de passagem muito rápida, mas com bastante energia  células bem desenvolvidas e que em dez minutos, produziu chuva forte, e meia dúzia de trovoadas. ️️ estamos agora com aguaceiros fracos.
Nas Flores e no corvo já se nota o efeito do vento ao passar pelas ilhas!


----------



## Orion (1 Ago 2015 às 16:16)

lserpa disse:


> A primeira frente fria, está acabadinha de passar aqui pelo Faial. Foi de passagem muito rápida, mas com bastante energia  células bem desenvolvidas e que em dez minutos, produziu chuva forte, e meia dúzia de trovoadas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Revendo a previsão. Não esperava trovoada. A humidade era reduzida. Olhando para a imagem das 9h:






O GFS modelou bem a situação. A trovoada surgiu a oeste/noroeste/norte do G. Central, consistente com a maior humidade tanto a 850 hPa como a 700 hPa:











Ao ver a pequena faixa de humidade, inadvertidamente negligenciei a restante situação, não prestando a devida atenção à evolução da frente. Lição valiosa 

O GFS modelou uma dissipação da frente:












E especialmente:











O GFS enganou-se na precipitação entre as 9 e as 12h (ver gráfico abaixo)

E acabou por chover quase o dobro do que o ECM previa:






Horta:


----------



## lserpa (1 Ago 2015 às 17:18)

Foto do evento de hoje de manhã, tirada na freguesia dos Flamengos.




Créditos da imagem, André Silva.


----------



## Orion (1 Ago 2015 às 18:26)

Hoje às 8h. A resolução, falta uma melhor resolução 











Curiosamente o MPE, o preditor da chuva do Eumetsat está a funcionar pessimamente. Nem nas imagens estáticas está direito na Europa e arredores.


----------



## Orion (1 Ago 2015 às 18:32)

Outras imagens:
















No canal mais detalhado:


----------



## lserpa (1 Ago 2015 às 18:35)

Tem agora a segunda frente a se aproximar, está a criar alguma estrutura vertical, mas não deverá ter grande precipitação...


----------



## Orion (1 Ago 2015 às 18:46)

Já de vez, deixo esta imagem apenas possível na nova ferramenta do Eumetsat (visível). Vê-se as sombras das nuvens perto do arquipélago:






Outra reclamação que algum dia vou dar à Eumetsat. Porque raio o RGB E-VIEW para às 18:45? Se a partir das 17h está disponível para os Açores e para a costa este da América do Sul porque não é disconectada mais tarde? Ao que parece tem possibilidade de ser abranger quase todo o A. Norte até à costa este do Canadá. Muita expectativa tenho. Será que os resultados vão estar à altura? 

PS: Se as imagens visíveis não fossem de 3 em 3 horas mas sim de 15 em 15 minutos dava para ver o perfil das nuvens todos os dias .


----------



## lserpa (1 Ago 2015 às 18:57)

Cá está a frente a entrar


----------



## Afgdr (2 Ago 2015 às 02:57)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu quase limpo e vento fraco. Já esteve a chuviscar. A noite está abafada...

O 1º dia de Agosto foi marcado por céu muito nublado, intercalando com boas abertas, principalmente à tarde, acabando por tornar-se limpo.

Seguem-se as temperaturas registadas anteontem, dia 31. Foram mais altas que o dia anterior.


*Temperaturas máximas registadas – 31/07/2015*

- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 25,1ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto das Flores: 27,8ºC
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: 27,8ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto da Horta, na Ilha do Faial: 26,4ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: *28,4ºC*
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: 25,5ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: 26,3ºC
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 26,1ºC
- Estação da Base Aérea das Lajes, na Ilha Terceira: 24,5ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: 26,5ºC
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: 27,8ºC
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: 24,1ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 27,2ºC


A máxima mais alta foi 28,4°C, registada no Pico.


----------



## Orion (2 Ago 2015 às 18:51)

Buenas, fazendo uma antevisão da semana que se avizinha.

O GFS prevê chuva, pouca, nas próximas 96 horas:






O ECM concorda:
















Nas próximas 96 horas está prevista a passagem de duas frentes frias:











Não esquecer que quanto mais longíqua é a previsão maior é a tendência para que não esteja inteiramente correta. Relativamente à primeira frente fria, esta deverá começar a afetar o G. Ocidental a partir de amanhã. Move-se muito lentamente e perderá muita força até chegar ao G. Oriental:






Nota: Imagem adicionada:
















O gradiente térmico não é muito elevado. Na região dos Açores a frente terá mais força nos níveis mais baixos (e nenhuma expressão a 700 hPa e a 500 hPa onde há uma bolsa de ar frio mas duvido que seja relevante neste evento). Não publico as cartas do nível 850 hPa para a publicação não ficar muito extensa. A espressão da depressão é ainda menor neste nível:

925 hPa:
















Os ventos mais fortes a 925 hPa e à superfície deverão ficar mais a norte do arquipélago:











Os ventos a 700 hPa também. Não há um fator mais óbvio de convergência:






Relativamente à humidade, o ar seco terá um papel muito importante. As faixas de humidade são muito irregulares. O ar seco determinará, aleatoriamente, os locais onde irá chover. A faixa de humidade irá ficar mais estreita e mais consistente à medida que atravessa o arquipélago:

850 hPa:
















Nos 700 hPa o cenário é o oposto. A faixa perde consistência:
















Quanto aos fatores amplificadores:

O CAPE só será minimamente relevante lá para o fim de 3ª feira:






Há muita água precipitável:






Mais abaixo o ponto de orvalho não é muito elevado mas haverá adveção de ar muito saturado:


----------



## Orion (2 Ago 2015 às 18:52)

Quanto aos gradientes térmicos, vou escolher uma hora para simplificar e fazer os cálculos. A frente não trará consigo muita diferença:
















925 hPa = média de 15º (aproximação para simplificar)

850 hPa = média de 15º                         ""

700 hPa = 5º

Entre 925 hPa e 850 hPa parece que vai haver muita estabilidade. O ar do nível 950 hPa vai rapidamente ficar mais fresco, saturar e afundar (especiamente nos Açores que está quase sempre perto da saturação):






Entre os níveis 850 hPa e 700 hPa há um bom gradiente térmico, em média, de 6.66º (15-5/1.5).

Conclusão: A vertente gráfica do GFS não dá muita chuva. Indica também um fortalecimento da frente no G. Central. Do que consegui apurar é porque o modelo indica uma consolidação e aumento na saturação da humidade relativa aos 850 hPa. Um pormenor destes a 36 horas de distância pode facilmente ser retirado. De qualquer das formas, a chuva é mais provável nos G. Ocidental e Central. Os ventos fortes a 850 hPa podem criar algum aguaceiro mais forte. Alguma convecção nos níveis baixos mais próximos da superfície pode dar origem a chuva miudinha. O G. Oriental pouco deverá receber. A diminuição dos ventos em atitude (especialmente estes) e da humidade relativa a 700 hPa impedirão a formação generalizada de nuvens mais altas e intensas e, consequentemente, de chuva mais significativa. Muito provavelmente, enquanto a frente estiver a passar, os dias serão cinzentos. Aguaceiros podem acontecer (onde houver saturação a 700 hPa). Não posso excluir chuva fraca devido a algum movimento convergente nos níveis mais baixos:






A maior confusão nos ventos mais baixos será mesmo nos outros dois grupos:
















Lá para o final de semana, outra frente poderá passar pelos Açores. Ainda falta muito tempo e nem deverá trazer muita coisa:











Este último evento, ao que parece, vem adiar o estacionamento do anticiclone. Ver-se-á o que vai acontecer nos próximos dias.


_PS_: Publicação dividida em dois segmentos devido ao número de imagens.


----------



## Orion (3 Ago 2015 às 00:27)

O GFS mantém a estimativa. Há ventos mas o gradiente térmico geral é fraco (e a frente move-se muito devagar):


----------



## Orion (3 Ago 2015 às 00:46)

Outros modelos para variar (o ECM e o AROME não destoam muito):


----------



## Afgdr (3 Ago 2015 às 00:48)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado a encoberto e vento fraco. O céu já esteve completamente limpo.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se muito nublado a encoberto, com boas abertas, principalmente à tarde.

Seguem-se as temperaturas máximas registadas ontem, dia 1, nas estações do IPMA.


*Temperaturas máximas registadas – 01/08/2015*

- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 25,4ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto das Flores: 26,2ºC
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: 26,3ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto da Horta, na Ilha do Faial: 27,0ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: *27,3ºC*
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: 26,6ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: 26,6ºC
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 26,6ºC
- Estação da Base Aérea das Lajes, na Ilha Terceira: *31,0ºC*
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: 25,9ºC
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: 27,2ºC
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: 28,7ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 27,4ºC


A máxima mais alta foi 31,0°C, registada nas Lajes.


----------



## Orion (3 Ago 2015 às 12:05)

Buenas, o IPMA já atualizou a previsão (salvo erro ontem indicava céu muito nublado para o G. Oriental):



> *GRUPO ORIENTAL*
> Períodos de céu muito nublado tornando-se encoberto.
> Períodos de chuva fraca a partir da tarde, passando a aguaceiros fracos.
> Vento sudoeste bonançoso a moderado (10/30 km/h) ,rodando para norte no
> final da tarde.



O GFS aumenta ligeiramente os ventos, de forma irregular.

Ontem:







Hoje:






Para fins comparativos, há ligeiras diferenças entre o GFS e o ECM:











A frente de 5º continua a ser um evento pouco significativo:











Nota: Imagens atualizadas.


----------



## Orion (3 Ago 2015 às 12:29)

Já fez isso no dia 15 de Julho nas Lajes 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/saidas-de-modelos-incomuns-ou-de-sonho.5084/page-47#post-498054


----------



## Afgdr (4 Ago 2015 às 00:33)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se, no geral, pouco/parcialmente nublado, limpo em alguns locais.

As máximas de ontem, dia 2, foram mais baixas, comparativamente às do dia anterior.


*Temperaturas máximas registadas – 02/08/2015*

- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 23,3ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto das Flores: 23,6ºC
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: 24,6ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto da Horta, na Ilha do Faial: 25,5ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: 24,4ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: 23,4ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: 23,2ºC
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 25,9ºC
- Estação da Base Aérea das Lajes, na Ilha Terceira: *30,8ºC*
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: 25,4ºC
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: 27,6ºC
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: 24,6ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 26,5ºC


A máxima mais alta foi 30,8°C, registada novamente nas Lajes.


----------



## StormRic (4 Ago 2015 às 01:00)

Afgdr disse:


> A máxima mais alta foi 30,8°C, registada novamente nas Lajes.



Este valor é tão dissonante de todos os outros que leva a pensar se o sensor não estará a apanhar radiação de mais.


----------



## Cluster (4 Ago 2015 às 02:42)

Estava a pensar o mesmo, Angra do Heroísmo 26, Graciosa 23 e Lajes 31?, não obstante as temperaturas têm sido extremamente altas para os Açores.


----------



## Orion (4 Ago 2015 às 13:10)

Imagem das 11h:






Vendo os dados das estações da Horta, Flores e São Jorge a frente deixou uma quantidade irrisória de chuva.

A frente tem um aspeto diferente consoante a imagen. No IPMA e na imagem das massas de ar (11:30) as nuvens são predominantemente baixas:






Contudo, na cor natural e na convecção é possível ver algumas faixas com maior elevação do que outras:











Hoje às 7:15 o cenário era este:






Revendo a previsão, a humidade relativa aos 700 hPa não perdoou:






Em São Miguel a situação é mais agreste ainda. Os ventos são muito reduzidos e o ar acima está muito seco:











Nota: Últimas 2 imagens alteradas.


----------



## Orion (4 Ago 2015 às 13:38)

Em PDL céu muito nublado. Semelhante cenário se verifica em toda a ilha. Disseram-me que já choveu de forma pouca intensa na cidade. O maior beneficiário desta frente foi mesmo a ilha do Pico: 9.2mm acumulados hoje (Rede Hidrometeorológica).

Fazendo um balanço quanto à minha previsão feita com 36/48 horas de antecedência, acertei na chuva miudinha para os grupos ocidental e central (e ao que parece no Oriental). Nem tanto na chuva potencialmente mais forte. Isto seria mais facilmente confirmado mediante um radar. Nas imagens de satélite do IPMA não houve um grande desenvolvimento vertical na frente. Mas isso não significa que não tenha havido chuva mais forte especialmente a norte do G. Central (onde os modelos indicavam uma maior probabilidade; As imagens horárias do IPMA também não ajudam). Independentemente disto, o ar seco a 700 hPa provou-se extremamente agreste para a frente. Esta funcionalidade não está disponível de noite mas aqui deixo alguns registos de satélite relativamente à precipitação. Vale o que vale. O radar seria bem melhor:


----------



## Orion (4 Ago 2015 às 18:25)

16:45h






A frente está quase a partir dos Açores, estando por cima de Sta. Maria. Em PDL, um dia muito agradável. Céu quase limpo mas mais nublado para este. De vez em quando faz uma rajada de vento mais forte.


----------



## Orion (4 Ago 2015 às 18:34)

Raios crepusculares devido à disposição das nuvens (algo difícil de se ver - Praia de Sta. Bárbara):






Em Sta. Maria há estações com 0.1/0.2 milímetros. Nada mau tendo em conta a orografia.


----------



## Afgdr (5 Ago 2015 às 00:49)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se muito nublado/encoberto, com boas abertas à tarde.

Seguem-se as máximas registadas ontem, dia 3, nas estações do IPMA.


*Temperaturas máximas registadas – 03/08/2015*

- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 24,9ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto das Flores: 25,9ºC
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: 25,6ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto da Horta, na Ilha do Faial: 24,8ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: 25,5ºC (resumo diário: versão HTML, com falhas)
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: 24,4ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: 26,1ºC
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 25,4ºC
- Estação da Base Aérea das Lajes, na Ilha Terceira: 24,2ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: 25,4ºC
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: *27,3ºC*
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: 23,6ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 26,2ºC


A máxima mais alta foi 27,3°C, registada em Ponta Delgada.


----------



## Afgdr (5 Ago 2015 às 01:45)

StormRic disse:


> Este valor é tão dissonante de todos os outros que leva a pensar se o sensor não estará a apanhar radiação de mais.



Por acaso, reparei nessa diferença de valores. No mês passado, a estação das Lajes registou temperaturas muito altas durante vários dias seguidos e foi a única estação a atingir e a ultrapassar os 30°C.

A estação das Lajes está localizada a uma altitude de 52 metros acima do nível do mar, já a estação de Angra do Heroísmo está situada  uma altitude de 74 metros. A diferença de altitude entre ambas é 32 metros. Julgo que não é um valor assim muito relevante para explicar uma diferença de 4,9°C entre as estações da Terceira, por exemplo, pelo que o teu palpite pode até estar correto.

Costumo retirar os valores das máximas do resumo diário que o IPMA disponibiliza diariamente relativamente ao dia anterior, exceto os valores das máximas registadas nas estações do Aeroporto da Horta e da Base Aérea das Lajes, que são retirados do Ogimet e do resumo diário disponibilizado no separador Observação do site do MeteoPT. Não acredito que estes valores altos sejam um erro, pois as máximas apresentadas no Ogimet têm coincidido com as apresentadas no site do MeteoPT.

Já o ano passado (2014), no mês de Agosto, a estação das Lajes registou temperaturas bastante altas.

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ord=REV&ndays=30&ano=2014&mes=08&day=31&hora=18&ind=08509

Em 2013, a mesma estação também registou valores altos em Agosto.

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ord=REV&ndays=30&ano=2013&mes=08&day=31&hora=18&ind=08509

Também, em Agosto de 2012, houve alguns dias em que a máxima esteve perto ou chegou mesmo aos 30°C.

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ord=REV&ndays=30&ano=2012&mes=08&day=31&hora=18&ind=08509


É também notória, à vezes,  a discrepância entre os valores das máximas registadas nas estações do Aeroporto João Paulo II e do Observatório Afonso Chaves, em Ponta Delgada, situadas a uma altitude de 71 e 35 metros, respetivamente.


----------



## Cluster (5 Ago 2015 às 02:18)

Se calhar tem ou teve radiações a mais, não vamos saber muito provavelmente, 5 graus é muita diferença. Em relação ao caso da Ponta Delgada, acho que se deve também ao facto de uma ser mais interior, possivelmente afectada ligeiramente pela ilha de calor enquanto que a do Aeroporto parece ser mais perto do mar e possivelmente mais livre desse possivel efeito. De qualquer maneira não diferem 5 graus, daquilo que nos têm mostrado.


----------



## lserpa (5 Ago 2015 às 02:26)

A base aérea das Lajes, fica localizada, tal como o nome indica "lajes" sobre um manto rochoso e plano, negro, para além do mais fica localizado num vale, onde os ventos predominantes são bloqueados, ou obrigados a subir pela serra de Santa Bárbara, tem algumas características em comum com o aeroporto do Pico, o qual, nas condições certas também têm valores superiores aos do resto do arquipélago! O oposto também acontece no inverno.
Creio que o valor de 5° superior, seja muito plausível, este provocado pelo o aquecimento do solo e por consequência, a camada de ar imediatamente acima.


----------



## Cluster (5 Ago 2015 às 03:04)

A localização não me parece nada de extraordinária a nível de micro clima não sei se é do google maps e das fotos que vi, até me parece bem arejado. A única grande diferença que vejo para Angra é que este está virado para este e Angra para sul. Nem me parece bem um vale, mais mais uma montanha relativamente distante o que parece ser semelhante a Angra. Confesso que nunca visitei a Terceira por isso admito que possa ser um pouco diferente do que as fotografias e os mapas a 3D me transmitem.

O recorde da temperatura nos Açores não se encontra em Santa Maria? Por este andar vai ser batido


----------



## Ober (5 Ago 2015 às 10:47)

Cluster disse:


> A localização não me parece nada de extraordinária a nível de micro clima não sei se é do google maps e das fotos que vi, até me parece bem arejado. A única grande diferença que vejo para Angra é que este está virado para este e Angra para sul. Nem me parece bem um vale, mais mais uma montanha relativamente distante o que parece ser semelhante a Angra. Confesso que nunca visitei a Terceira por isso admito que possa ser um pouco diferente do que as fotografias e os mapas a 3D me transmitem.
> 
> O recorde da temperatura nos Açores não se encontra em Santa Maria? Por este andar vai ser batido



Em Santa Maria? E já agora por curiosidade qual o valor registado?
No site do IPMA diz que o valor máximo de temperatura do ar registado nos Açores foi no Pico. E até faz sentido porque o Pico é também uma ilha algo seca e com vários microclimas secos associados, (com excepção da montanha) juntando se depois a isso, claro,  o tipo de porosidade do solo que não permite a existência de muitos cursos de água permanente como existem por exemplo nas Flores e em São Miguel.
A questão de Santa Maria é muito peculiar porque quando estamos naquela ilha, temos a sensação de estar em 2 ilhas muito diferentes, uma vez que o clima e a orografia da zona oeste da ilha é totalmente distinta da parte Leste, esta última muito mais agreste, mais húmida, chuvosa, e montanhosa que a primeira (muito seca, de baixa altitude e menos húmida)


----------



## AzoresPower (5 Ago 2015 às 12:51)

lserpa disse:


> A base aérea das Lajes, fica localizada, tal como o nome indica "lajes" sobre um manto rochoso e plano, negro, para além do mais fica localizado num vale, onde os ventos predominantes são bloqueados, ou obrigados a subir pela serra de Santa Bárbara, tem algumas características em comum com o aeroporto do Pico, o qual, nas condições certas também têm valores superiores aos do resto do arquipélago! O oposto também acontece no inverno.
> Creio que o valor de 5° superior, seja muito plausível, este provocado pelo o aquecimento do solo e por consequência, a camada de ar imediatamente acima.



E fica no aeroporto, só betão e cimento, eu acredito que os valores são verdadeiros.


----------



## Orion (5 Ago 2015 às 15:02)

Situação interessante que está a ser modelada para amanhã, com especial ênfase para o ECM:







Ignorar a má qualidade da animação:






O GFS também prevê algo similar:






A situação sinótica é muito confusa. O IPMA diz que é uma frente com ondulações. O Met Office diz que é uma frontogénese fria que se transforma numa linha de instabilidade:
















Independentemente do que é, o fenómeno atmosférico em questão não será muito intenso. Terá maior expressão nas camadas mais baixas da atmosfera (925 hPa) onde haverá uma intrusão de ar quente:






A este nível os ventos são fracos:






Contudo, a 950 hPa, há uma rotação ciclónica com ventos convergentes fracos:






A 850 hPa não há ventos muito fortes (na região dos Açores):











A água precipitável não é muito elevada. A humidade relativa é maior a norte de S. Miguel. Há também bolsas a sul do G. Central:











É ainda importante mencionar as bolsas de ar muito saturado à superfície:






Resumo até agora: A frente tem pouca sustentação. O forçamento dinâmico é mais aparente a 950 hPa. A 925 hPa há uma temperatura de 15º+- e a 850 hPa de 11º+-. Um arrefecimento de 4º+- em 800 metros indica uma atmosfera algo instável. Há também uma bolsa de ar frio e muito húmido que pode causar precipitação se houver algum fator convergente entre os 850 hPa e os 700 hPa:





















Conclusão: Tudo que indica que será um evento local. O GFS dá uma importância moderada. O ECM dá mais importância. Piada teria ver as formações nebulosas. Mas é pouco provável que isso aconteça. O céu deverá está nublado. O ECM e o GFS concordam na localização da célula semi-permanente: ligeiramente a sudoeste do G. Oriental. Mas como da última vez, os modelos nem sempre acertam. Tanto poderá ser nesta localização como por cima da ilha de S. Miguel. As próximas saídas serão mais conclusivas mas nada aponta para que que seja algo grave. Mas a chuva será persistente e, dependo das condições, com aguaceiros mais fortes.


----------



## Orion (5 Ago 2015 às 15:11)

Nos últimos três meses choveu mais 50% do que era esperado para os meses de Primavera e Verão e as lagoas artificiais e reservatórios de água de abastecimento à lavoura estão com níveis de armazenamento normais.

Ao contrário do que se passa a nível nacional, em que as bacias hidrográficas e albufeiras por todo o país estão a perder água, em São Miguel a situação não se verifica pois foram tomadas medidas de racionamento atempadamente e a precipitação anormal também ajudou.

O Presidente do IROA - Instituto Regional de Ordenamento Agrário, Ricardo Silva, explica que durante o mês de Agosto “não vamos ter problemas de abastecimento de água à lavoura” e explica que na Lagoa do Caldeirão Grande, situada na zona das Sete Cidades, tem actualmente 40% da sua reserva total de água que totaliza 13 mil metros cúbicos. “O que dá perfeitamente para o mês de Agosto”, refere.

Também na Lagoa das Contendas, situada na zona central da ilha e que abrange os concelhos de Vila Franca do Campo, Ribeira Grande e Povoação, tem capacidade para 25 mil metros cúbicos e tem actualmente uma reserva de 7 mil metros cúbicos. “Está a cerca de 30% da reserva total, o que em Agosto é muito bom”, explica.

Ricardo Silva acrescenta que as temperaturas medidas que se têm sentido nos últimos dias também têm sido benéficas pois “são dias que não são muito violentos em termos de temperatura, os animais bebem menos e os caudais das nascentes e ribeiras recuperam e isso tem sido muito positivo”. Por isso acrescenta que o Verão tem sido calmo”, mas acrescenta que o racionamento de abastecimento de água à lavoura vai manter-se durante estes meses de maior calor, “sobretudo na zona das Contendas, Vila Franca do Campo, Mais e Lomba da Maia”.

...

http://www.correiodosacores.info/in...-equilibraram-armazenamento-de-agua-a-lavoura


----------



## Orion (5 Ago 2015 às 21:03)

Será interessante ver a evolução da precipitação no IPMA (ECM e AROME) quando a saída das 12h estiver disponível.


----------



## lserpa (5 Ago 2015 às 21:25)

Orion disse:


> Será interessante ver a evolução da precipitação no IPMA (ECM e AROME) quando a saída das 12h estiver disponível.


O tempo mudou bastante aqui pelos meus lados,  muita nebulosidade entre os 900 e os 850hpa. Há algumas formações bem interessantes


----------



## lserpa (5 Ago 2015 às 21:32)

É um misto de altuscumulos, altostratus e altuscumulos lenticulares. Há uma bela turbulência no ar


----------



## Afgdr (5 Ago 2015 às 22:23)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se, em geral, pouco nublado, limpo em alguns locais.

Seguem-se as temperaturas máximas registadas ontem, dia 4, nas estações do IPMA.

*Temperaturas máximas registadas – 04/08/2015*

- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 24,6ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto das Flores: 25,5ºC
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: 27,3ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto da Horta, na Ilha do Faial: 26,0ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: 25,8ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: 25,2ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: 25,4ºC
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 27,6ºC
- Estação da Base Aérea das Lajes, na Ilha Terceira: 27,2ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: 26,1ºC
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: *28,5ºC*
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: 26,9ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 26,7ºC


A máxima mais alta foi 28,5ºC, registada novamente em Ponta Delgada.


----------



## lserpa (5 Ago 2015 às 22:31)

Pena a foto não ter muita definição, mas podem ver a turbulência em altitude.


----------



## Afgdr (5 Ago 2015 às 22:40)

Cluster disse:


> O recorde da temperatura nos Açores não se encontra em Santa Maria? Por este andar vai ser batido



O recorde da temperatura máxima mais alta nos Açores é 32,1ºC, registada no Pico em 7 de Setembro de 1985, segundo aquilo que diz no site do IPMA (Extremos Climatológicos - Arquipélago dos Açores).

Acho que sei por que disseste Santa Maria. Foi das poucas estações a registar temperaturas iguais ou superiores a 30ºC nos últimos anos. No dia 19 de Agosto de 2013, a máxima registada no Aeroporto de Santa Maria foi 30,6ºC.

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ord=REV&ndays=30&ano=2013&mes=08&day=31&hora=18&ind=08515

Fiz na altura um post a referir esse valor da máxima registada em Santa Maria. Deve ter sido a partir desse post que ficaste com a ideia de que o recorde da temperatura foi registado em Santa Maria. 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-acores-e-madeira-agosto-2013.7223/page-6#post-387144


Também, no dia 17 de Agosto de 2013, a estação do Aeródromo do Pico registou 30,0ºC de máxima.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-acores-e-madeira-agosto-2013.7223/page-5#post-386860


----------



## Afgdr (5 Ago 2015 às 22:57)

Partilho convosco umas fotografias captadas através das câmaras do Spotazores, que mostram a presença de algumas nuvens lenticulares no Pico no sábado passado, dia 1. Esqueci-me de as postar no dia.


*Montanha do Pico
*






*Lajes do Pico
*




*

Câmara da Calheta, São Jorge
*




*

Câmara das Velas, São Jorge
*


----------



## Orion (5 Ago 2015 às 23:17)

Saída das 18 ainda incompleta mas o GFS mete a maioria da chuva mais ou menos no mesmo local (a sul/sudoeste):


----------



## lserpa (6 Ago 2015 às 15:57)

Orion disse:


> Conclusão: Tudo que indica que será um evento local. O GFS dá uma importância moderada. O ECM dá mais importância. Piada teria ver as formações nebulosas. Mas é pouco provável que isso aconteça. O céu deverá está nublado. O ECM e o GFS concordam na localização da célula semi-permanente: ligeiramente a sudoeste do G. Oriental. Mas como da última vez, os modelos nem sempre acertam. Tanto poderá ser nesta localização como por cima da ilha de S. Miguel. As próximas saídas serão mais conclusivas mas nada aponta para que que seja algo grave. Mas a chuva será persistente e, dependo das condições, com aguaceiros mais fortes.



Como dizias, cá está um mais um fail dos modelos, pela imagem das 1300UTC, a célula principal estava localizada bem em cima do grupo Oriental.
A intensidade é que não foi moderada...


----------



## Orion (6 Ago 2015 às 20:07)

A precipitação acabou por fica concentrada no mar, entre os Grs. Central e Oriental:






Em Ponta Delgada, céu muito nublado com chuva fraca de vez em quando. Ao menos ontem e hoje foram dias frescos.


----------



## Orion (6 Ago 2015 às 21:43)

Afgdr disse:


> Por acaso, reparei nessa diferença de valores. No mês passado, a estação das Lajes registou temperaturas muito altas durante vários dias seguidos e foi a única estação a atingir e a ultrapassar os 30°C.



O vento é mais escandaloso:











Não é a primeira vez que isto aparece. São rajadas completamente desfasadas.


----------



## Orion (6 Ago 2015 às 21:57)

Baixa atmosfera muito saturada e instável. Ar seco em altitude e pouca convergência não ajudaram. Às 12h a mancha nebulosa estava ao largo da Terceira.






O compósito da Madeira de hoje:


----------



## Afgdr (6 Ago 2015 às 23:32)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento fraco. Já esteve a chuviscar.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se encoberto durante todo o dia.

Os valores das máximas de ontem, dia 5, foram mais baixos, comparativamente aos registados anteontem.


*Temperaturas máximas registadas – 05/08/2015*

- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 24,3ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto das Flores: 24,9ºC
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: 25,6ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto da Horta, na Ilha do Faial: 25,0ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: 26,6ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: 24,8ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: 25,4ºC
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 26,0ºC
- Estação da Base Aérea das Lajes, na Ilha Terceira: 25,8ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: 25,1ºC
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: *27,0ºC*
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: 24,7ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 26,3ºC


A máxima mais alta foi 27,0ºC, registada mais uma vez em Ponta Delgada.


----------



## Orion (7 Ago 2015 às 18:14)

Pouca sorte para a Madeira:






















O GFS é que se aproximou mais. Com alguma sorte, os espanhóis acertam:
















A observação é diferente da previsão:











É uma situação sinótica complexa. Há vários núcleos depressionários naquela zona e ainda tem que se contar com as discrepâncias entre o modelo e a realidade (como foi enfatizado anteriormente):


----------



## Orion (7 Ago 2015 às 18:27)

Em Ponta Delgada céu muito nublado com chuva fraca ocasional. Não olhei para todos os parâmetros. 850 hPa muito instáveis e húmidos. 700 hPa muito seco. Pouca convergência geral:































O tefigrama para as Lajes só indica potencial para chuva fraca. Pouco provável que haja muita diferença para S. Miguel:


----------



## Orion (7 Ago 2015 às 19:38)

O WRF também falhou miseravelmente:











Pelo menos nas Canárias, parece ser um fenómeno bastante elevado na atmosfera:


----------



## Funchalense (7 Ago 2015 às 20:31)

Por aqui Madeira/Funchal já chove e também troveja à mais de 30 minutos....


----------



## Andre Barbosa (7 Ago 2015 às 21:10)

Boa noite. 
Amanhã tenho voo para o Funchal as 7 da manhã e fico até segunda feira, com voo de regresso às 20h.

Alguém me sabe dizer o tempo que poderei apanhar amanhã/domingo e terça? 

Obrigado.


----------



## Orion (7 Ago 2015 às 21:34)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Boa noite.
> Amanhã tenho voo para o Funchal as 7 da manhã e fico até segunda feira, com voo de regresso às 20h.
> 
> Alguém me sabe dizer o tempo que poderei apanhar amanhã/domingo e terça?
> ...



As previsões oficiais do IPMA são sempre recomendadas. Para resumir o GFS, alguma chuva mas não muita:






O WRF:


----------



## Funchalense (7 Ago 2015 às 22:53)

Imagem das ultimas horas da actividade eléctrica sentida na Ilha da Madeira e Porto Santo.










Foto : João Vasconcelo
Vista de São Martinho / Funchal





Foto : Maria João


----------



## Afgdr (8 Ago 2015 às 00:55)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se, no geral, encoberto, com ocorrência de aguaceiros fracos/chuva fraca, diminuindo de nebulosidade para o final da tarde/início da noite.

Seguem-se as máximas registadas ontem, dia 6.

*Temperaturas máximas registadas – 06/08/2015*

- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 23,1ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto das Flores: 22,5ºC
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: 24,0ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto da Horta, na Ilha do Faial: 25,0ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: 23,2ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: 23,8ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: 24,5ºC
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 23,6ºC
- Estação da Base Aérea das Lajes, na Ilha Terceira: 25,3ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: 23,6ºC
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: 24,5ºC
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: 23,9ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: *27,2ºC*


A máxima mais alta foi 27,2°C, registada em Santa Maria.


----------



## Funchalense (8 Ago 2015 às 13:28)

Imagem: João M. Faria





Imagem : Dina Carvalho / 
Porto Da Cruz


----------



## Orion (9 Ago 2015 às 15:03)

Situação interessante a ter em conta:





















É muito cedo para ter certezas para parece ser mais um fenómeno complexo com intrusões de ar e núcleos depressionários. Ficam alguns parâmetros:


----------



## Orion (9 Ago 2015 às 17:11)

Nova saída do GFS. Os ventos mais fortes deverão estar no G. Central. A humidade a 700 hPa deverá restringir a maioria da chuva ao G. Oriental:


























Agosto até agora tem sido menos agreste (fresco e chuvoso) do que pensava. Ainda bem. Faltam 22 dias para acabar o mês


----------



## Afgdr (9 Ago 2015 às 23:13)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu limpo e vento nulo/fraco.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se pouco nublado a limpo. Ontem, o céu apresentou-se pouco a muito nublado, temporariamente limpo.

Seguem-se as máximas registadas no dia 7 (anteontem) e no dia 8 (ontem) nas estações do IPMA.

*Temperaturas máximas registadas – 07/08/2015*

- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 24,6ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto das Flores: 25,7ºC
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: *26,8ºC*
- Estação do Aeroporto da Horta, na Ilha do Faial: 25,2ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: 26,5ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: 24,4ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: 25,7ºC
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 25,5ºC
- Estação da Base Aérea das Lajes, na Ilha Terceira: 25,0ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: 23,7ºC
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: 25,1ºC
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: 23,0ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 25,4ºC


*Temperaturas máximas registadas – 08/08/2015*

- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 25,4ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto das Flores: 26,0ºC
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: 26,4ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto da Horta, na Ilha do Faial: 25,2ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: *26,7ºC*
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: 24,8ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: 25,6ºC
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 25,7ºC
- Estação da Base Aérea das Lajes, na Ilha Terceira: 25,5ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: 24,8ºC
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: 25,4ºC
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: 23,2ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 26,2ºC


A máxima mais alta de anteontem foi 26,8ºC, registada na Horta. Já a de ontem foi 26,7ºC, registada no Pico.


----------



## Orion (10 Ago 2015 às 00:33)

Mais um dia com rajadas absurdas:


----------



## Orion (10 Ago 2015 às 12:16)

De longe o melhor modelo para criar expectativas é o Arome:






Claro que é pouco provável que isso se concretize. Mas para quem não se importe de ficar desiludido, é este o modelo a seguir


----------



## Orion (10 Ago 2015 às 21:07)

Orion disse:


> Mais um dia com rajadas absurdas:



Problemas com a publicação da imagem. No dia de ontem a rajada máxima foi de 61.2 km/h (obviamente muito inflacionado). O Observatório fica ao lado da entrada sul da Universidade dos Açores. No fim desta alameda. Em Ponta Delgada o dia foi geralmente pouco nublado (e fresco ). Para o fim do dia apareceram nuvens altas (_cirrus_). O cenário é semelhante agora. Muita nuvem alta (e ambiente pacato). É uma premonição da chuva que aí vem. Mas nada do que o Arome modela . Para quem tem interesse, as Pleiades (chuva de meteoros) estão à porta (o pico depois de amanhã). Pelo GFS ar limpo vai ser difícil. No G. Ocidental pouca humidade a 850 hPa mas alguma a 700 hPa. Nos restantes grupos o cenário é mais desanimador. O melhor mesmo é esperar. É mais que suficiente ver as condições meteorológicas ao longo do dia. Se não der na madrugada de quinta é sempre possível ver alguns 'perdidos' nos dias subsequentes.


----------



## Orion (10 Ago 2015 às 21:14)

O ECM, na saída das 12, carrega na chuva perto de Sta. Maria entre as 12 de dia 11 e as 12h do dia 12. Entre 10 e 25mm. Estou inquieto para ver a previsão do Arome  cuja saída das 12h não está disponível às 20h


----------



## lserpa (10 Ago 2015 às 21:19)

Sempre muito atualizadas as saídas do arome... :/ se já à bocado ele carregava, imagino agora lol


----------



## lserpa (10 Ago 2015 às 21:23)

Às 18:00 havia uma bela convecção entre São Miguel e a Terceira  




Sei que esta tarde, visível no spotazores, chuviscava na Praia da Vitória, em Angra, sol aberto!!


----------



## lserpa (10 Ago 2015 às 21:33)

E pela imagem de satélite do IPMA, essa mesma convecção já se encontra pelo grupo oriental.
No restante arquipélago, apenas nuvens de médio estrato. É de constatar também alguns cirrostratus.


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Ago 2015 às 11:26)

Bom Dia

Por aqui o estado do tempo começou a agravar-se no fim do dia de ontem já com alguns chuviscos ...

Hoje o dia amanheceu chuvoso e com algum aumento da intensidade do vento ... Dia muito cinzento embora o calor continue a se sentir ...


----------



## AzoresPower (11 Ago 2015 às 13:30)

Ora nem mais, Wessel1985. Por agora melhorou.


----------



## lserpa (11 Ago 2015 às 14:09)

Bom dia!
Já tinha saudades de um dia assim, a fazer lembrar os Açores 
ainda não sei qual a rajada máxima na minha estação, mas creio que não deve ser nada de especial, neste quadrante fica um bocado ''abrigada''...
segue o registo do IPMA:

Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, Horta:




A rajada Máxima registada hoje, foi de 97.3 km/h 
**************************************************************************************************
http://ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08506&decoded=yes&ndays=2&ano=2015&mes=08&day=11&hora=14


----------



## Orion (11 Ago 2015 às 16:41)

Em PDL vento moderado com algumas rajadas mais intensas. Aguaceiros geralmente fracos mas intensos (pouca chuva mas caem com força). Nos 'buracos' da nebulosidade (que é pouco consistente) é possível ver o céu azul, portanto parece-me que há pouca humidade em altitude.


----------



## Orion (11 Ago 2015 às 16:51)




----------



## lserpa (11 Ago 2015 às 16:53)

Finalmente, o IPMA se dignou a atualizar as sst, o que já não acontecia desde maio!!!


----------



## LMCG (11 Ago 2015 às 18:49)

Depois de um inverno de treta.... em pleno Agosto estamos hoje a produzir "de vento em popa"!

... rajadas de 140 km/h no PE do Pico da Urze em São Jorge... velocidade do vento média superior a 110 km/h no PE da Serra do Cume na Terceira...

Em São Miguel a velocidade do vento média chegou a ser superior a 60 km/h no PE dos Graminhais, com uma rajada máxima de 85 km/h por volta das 17h23.

Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Orion (12 Ago 2015 às 00:42)

Dia com muita vorticidade:











O GFS modelou ventos de 35 nós contra ventos de 15 nós nas imediações de S. Miguel.






A humidade a 700 hPa reduziu grandemente a precipitação.


----------



## Afgdr (12 Ago 2015 às 00:57)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado a encoberto e vento fraco/bonançoso.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se muito nublado a encoberto, com abertas. Foi um dia de chuva/chuvisco e algum vento.

Ontem, o céu esteve, em geral, limpo. Já para o final da tarde, o céu apresentou alguma/muita nebulosidade.

Seguem-se as temperaturas máximas registadas no dia 9 (anteontem) e no dia 10 (ontem).


*Temperaturas máximas registadas – 09/08/2015*

- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 25,0ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto das Flores: 26,0ºC
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: *26,7ºC*
- Estação do Aeroporto da Horta, na Ilha do Faial: 24,5ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: 22,9ºC***
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: 24,0ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: 25,1ºC
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 25,8ºC
- Estação da Base Aérea das Lajes, na Ilha Terceira: 24,6ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: 25,4ºC
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: 26,2ºC
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: 23,7ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 25,5ºC

***último valor medido pela estação às 11h locais, com falhas (resumo diário: versão HTML)


*Temperaturas máximas registadas – 10/08/2015*

- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 26,0ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto das Flores: *28,2ºC*
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: 26,6ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto da Horta, na Ilha do Faial: 25,8ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: N/D (estação offline)
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: 25,6ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: 26,0ºC
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 26,8ºC
- Estação da Base Aérea das Lajes, na Ilha Terceira: 27,5ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: 26,4ºC
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: 27,8ºC
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: 25,1ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 25,7ºC


Anteontem, a máxima mais alta foi 26,7ºC, registada na Horta. Já ontem foi 28,2ºC, registada nas Flores.


----------



## Wessel1985 (12 Ago 2015 às 12:02)

Bom Dia ...

Por aqui temos novamente um dia de sol e o vento continua a soprar embora mais calmamente que ontem ... Deverá estar um belo dia para as famosas levadias de Agosto ...


----------



## LMCG (12 Ago 2015 às 14:03)

*Dia 11 de Agosto de 2015*


Máximo nas Flores de 23,60 m/s às 8:40 (AG1)

Máximo no Pico 33,70 m/s às 10:50 (AG2)

Máximo em S. Jorge *45,00 m/s* às 11:10 (AG11) imagem anexa

*São 162 km/h!*



Máximo na Terceira 31,30 m/s às 10:00 (AG 3 e 10) no  resto dos AGs sempre com menos de 30 m/s


Máximo em S. Miguel 28,30 m/s às 17:50 (AG 9) e muitos AG acima dos 25 m/s entre as 17:00 e as 19:00


Um abraço,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Orion (12 Ago 2015 às 18:08)

Não há dados de Sta. Maria e Pico. A estação de PDL não conta tendo em conta os valores anteriores.


----------



## LMCG (12 Ago 2015 às 20:11)

Orion disse:


> Não há dados de Sta. Maria e Pico. A estação de PDL não conta tendo em conta os valores anteriores.



É interessante o que se passa em São Jorge, a estação meteo do IPMA mediu apenas 67 km/h e nós no PE do Pico da Urze 162 km/h...!

Aproveito para recordar alguns fatores que justificam a diferença:

1º A estação do IPMA situada no aeródromo de São Jorge, com vento de NE, ou seja perpendicular à ilha, encontra-se na sua sombra portanto abrigada por uma parede vertical de 1000m de rocha.

2º Com vento de NE perpendicular à ilha, o efeito orográfico de aceleração do vento é brutal, ou seja nas zonas altas da ilha o vento é muito mais forte, lembrem-se que estamos a falar de São Jorge que é uma parede quase vertical!

3º A velocidade do vento medida nos PEs da EDA é medida na cabeça das torres de 55m e não aos 10m como faz o IPMA, logo temos de retirar uns 22% aos 162 km/h para ficarmos com a velocidade aos 10m, o que ainda assim dá perto dos 130 km/h!

Por curiosidade aos 2m daria cerca de 101 km/h ou seja não dava para andar por ali a pé aquela hora.

PS: Fiquei com uma dúvida o IPMA mede a rajada máxima aos 10m ou aos 6m?
Se for aos 6m então os 162 km/h passariam a 162 km/h*(6m/55m)^(1/7) = 118 km/h.

Luís Guilherme.


----------



## lserpa (12 Ago 2015 às 20:21)

LMCG disse:


> Por curiosidade aos 2m daria cerca de 101 km/h ou seja não dava para andar por ali a pé aquela hora.
> 
> Luís Guilherme.


Sim, velocidade que se aproxima em muito do valor registrado na Horta.
Mas cá na Horta, há ainda um fator especial... Vento NE, é sempre amplificado pela orografia. 
O Nadine foi um óptimo exemplo disso...


----------



## Orion (12 Ago 2015 às 20:23)

Por agora, parece que o anticiclone está para ficar. Ainda assim, a primeira parte de Agosto foi porreira quando considerando os padrões de pouco calor e chuva  Tempestades tropicais nos Açores só em Setembro. Mas tendo em conta a situação atual é pouco provável que isso venha a acontecer.


----------



## Afgdr (13 Ago 2015 às 00:58)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado a encoberto e vento fraco/bonançoso.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se muito nublado a encoberto, com abertas. Fez algum vento e caiu algum chuvisco/pingos.

Seguem-se as máximas registadas ontem, dia 11.
*

Temperaturas máximas registadas – 11/08/2015*

- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 21,7ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto das Flores: 21,7ºC
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: 23,1ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto da Horta, na Ilha do Faial: 24,8ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: N/D (estação offline)
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: 22,5ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: 23,7ºC
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 23,4ºC
- Estação da Base Aérea das Lajes, na Ilha Terceira: 25,0ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: 25,5ºC
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: 25,2ºC
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: 23,6ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: *25,8ºC*


A máxima mais alta foi 25,8ºC, registada em Santa Maria.


----------



## StormRic (13 Ago 2015 às 03:28)

Afgdr disse:


> Seguem-se as temperaturas máximas registadas no dia 9 (anteontem) e no dia 10 (ontem).





Afgdr disse:


> Seguem-se as máximas registadas ontem, dia 11.



É curioso como a estação das Lajes agora tem andado tão discreta quanto a máximas.


----------



## Orion (13 Ago 2015 às 14:54)

Para os entusiastas das tormentas tropicais, esta carta é muito importante, mais ainda que as temperaturas oceânicas à superfície:











A evolução pode ser acompanhada aqui:

http://www.ospo.noaa.gov/Products/ocean/ohc_natl.html

Finalmente, a evolução anual das SST:


----------



## StormRic (13 Ago 2015 às 17:29)

Orion disse:


> esta carta é muito importante, mais ainda que as temperaturas oceânicas à superfície



Exactamente, mostra a capacidade de regeneração e persistência das anomalias positivas, quando estas existem, com potencial de alimentação dos sistemas de geração tropical.


----------



## lserpa (13 Ago 2015 às 21:34)

É uma óptimo site!! Desconhecia a sua existência! Obrigado por partilhares @Orion


----------



## Orion (13 Ago 2015 às 23:17)

E o verão desconcertante continua. O mais provável é que se traduza em frentes fracas, o mesmo até agora:


----------



## Funchalense (14 Ago 2015 às 13:00)

Nas 12 horas anteriores ao dia 14 de Agosto de 2015, a temperatura máxima registada atingiu os seus valores mais elevados na Costa Sul da Ilha da Madeira. A estação do Observatório do Funchal registou uma temperatura máxima de 31ºC. As estações localizadas a Oeste do Arquipélago registaram igualmente valores de temperatura máxima elevados, que variaram entre os 31 e os 29ºC. Relativamente à Costa Norte e às Zonas Montanhosas verifica-se que registaram,ainda assim, temperaturas amenas que variaram entre os 24 e os 26ºC.
*Fonte: MeteoMadeira/Dados IPMA*


----------



## lserpa (15 Ago 2015 às 00:05)

Bem! Vendo os modelos, o AA vai se tornar implacável, pelo menos nos próximos 7 dias... 
A NAO está ligeiramente positiva, e a previsão é que fique mais ou menos neutra, tendencialmente, ligeiramente negativa, se bem que o "modelo em Espaguete"  está bem imparcial e inconclusivo...


----------



## lserpa (15 Ago 2015 às 00:07)




----------



## lserpa (15 Ago 2015 às 00:25)

Sigo com céu limpo e ausência de vento, a temperatura está nos 22°c. 
Hoje o dia apresentou-se com céu pouco nublado, com períodos de muito nublado, alguns chuviscos , mas pouco frequentes e nas zonas montanhosas, acima dos +/- 700 metros.

Podemos ver muito bem, a vasta área anticiclonica sobre o atlântico!! 




//images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/08/14/
E a imagem de satélite também mostra muito bem isso!!
[IMG]//images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/08/14/10ecf01488ceaa3eab608122c4559831.jpg


----------



## Afgdr (15 Ago 2015 às 00:58)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se inicialmente pouco nublado, tornando-se muito nublado, com abertas. Já ontem, o céu apresentou-se muito nublado a encoberto.

Seguem-se as temperaturas máximas registadas anteontem (dia 12) e ontem (dia 13) nas estações do IPMA.

*Temperaturas máximas registadas – 12/08/2015*

- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 23,8ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto das Flores: 23,6ºC
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: 24,2ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto da Horta, na Ilha do Faial: 24,7ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: N/D (estação offline)
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: 23,0ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: 24,8ºC
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 24,5ºC
- Estação da Base Aérea das Lajes, na Ilha Terceira: 24,1ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: *25,9ºC*
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: 25,2ºC
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: 21,8ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 24,0ºC
*

Temperaturas máximas registadas – 13/08/2015*

- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 24,6ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto das Flores: 24,6ºC
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: *27,3ºC*
- Estação do Aeroporto da Horta, na Ilha do Faial: 23,9ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: N/D (estação offline)
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: 24,1ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: 24,6ºC
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 25,1ºC
- Estação da Base Aérea das Lajes, na Ilha Terceira: 24,6ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: 23,7ºC
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: 24,0ºC
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: 22,3ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 25,6ºC


A máxima mais alta de anteontem foi 25,9°C, registada em Ponta Delgada e a de ontem foi 27,3°C, registada na Horta.


----------



## lserpa (15 Ago 2015 às 01:06)

Afgdr disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco.
> 
> ...


As temperaturas...


----------



## Afgdr (15 Ago 2015 às 01:35)

lserpa disse:


> As temperaturas...



Já postei, obrigado... 

Aproveito para retificar os valores das máximas registadas no dia 11 na estação do Aeroporto da Horta e na estação da Base Aérea das Lajes, postados no dia 12, que se encontram incorretos.

*Temperaturas máximas registadas – 11/08/2015 (valores retificados)*

- Estação do Aeroporto da Horta, na Ilha do Faial: 25,0ºC
- Estação da Base Aérea das Lajes, na Ilha Terceira: 25,0ºC


----------



## Orion (15 Ago 2015 às 21:54)

Imagem das 20h (IPMA). Uma frente fraca com movimento muito lento:











Na Maia (norte da ilha) o contorno é perfeitamente visível:


----------



## lserpa (15 Ago 2015 às 21:58)

@Orion também estava a reparar nisso... Tirada agora, zona do Capelo Faial.


----------



## Orion (15 Ago 2015 às 22:08)

lserpa disse:


> @Orion também estava a reparar nisso... Tirada agora, zona do Capelo Faial.



Imagem pouco comum no Verão. Este ano dá para tudo  Até paisagens (quase) fantasmagóricas


----------



## lserpa (15 Ago 2015 às 23:46)

Neste momento, começa a cair uns pingos aqui e ali, nada de perceptível, apenas nota-se no pára-brisas do carro.
Hoje o dia apresentou-se pouco nublado, limpo por vezes, ao cair da noite tornou-se encoberto por nuvens baixas, o vento inicialmente Norte, bonançoso e agora, com o cair da noite nem mexe uma palha.
Hoje, voltei a fazer um registo da temperatura da água, desta vez na zona balnear do Varadouro, registei 22,5°c, este registo, acompanha claramente a tendência de arrefecimento provocada pelas correntes de Norte, creio que esta tendência de arrefecimento das SST, se manterá por, pelo menos mais uma semana, acompanhando assim a corrente anticiclonica. 
Será que passaremos de uma anomalia positiva, para uma anomalia negativa? Seria algo interessante de se ver. 
Tivemos o ano passado uma anomalia negativa nas SST no final de novembro, e manteve-se por muitos meses, e com isto, o maior e mais potente anticiclone do planeta... Espero que este pesadelo não se repita... Veremos o que o El Niño reserva para os Açores este inverno....


----------



## Orion (16 Ago 2015 às 00:45)

lserpa disse:


> Tivemos o ano passado uma anomalia negativa nas SST no final de novembro, e manteve-se por muitos meses, e com isto, o maior e mais potente anticiclone do planeta... Espero que este pesadelo não se repita



Se tiveres uma anomalia negativa na NAO e na AO, em conjunto com as águas tendencialmente mais frio a norte, aumentas a probabilidade de haver um inverno gélido nos Açores. Claro que pode ser mais seco do que habitual. Mas isso depois depende da dinâmica atmosférica. Uma depressão ao estilo 1997 com ar frio, ajudado por águas também elas frias (a norte), pode ser complicado. Isso depois depende de muita coisa, claro. Em 1997, a anomalia em Outubro era positiva. Mesmo em Agosto já era diferente da atual. Em Janeiro de 1997 a anomalia foi ainda mais profunda do que a que se verificou este ano. Não há 2 El Niños iguais. Ver-se-á.


----------



## Ober (16 Ago 2015 às 21:20)

Alguém sabe dizer se por acaso Setembro vai ser chuvoso? O anticiclone quando é que desaparece daqui? Que sufoco de tempo interminável 
Consultando alguns modelos a 360 h, só se vê a possibilidade de chuva e alguma tempestade tropical rondar o arquipélago para final do mês porque antes disso, é continuar levando com anticiclone nos queixos. 
Quando é que isso acaba? Ou ainda é cedo para adiantar e fazer previsões?
Só espero que o próximo Inverno não seja a repetição do ano passado senão estamos mesmo *t.r.a.m.a.d.o.s*. !!!


----------



## Afgdr (16 Ago 2015 às 21:38)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu parcialmente a muito nublado e vento fraco.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se, em geral, pouco/parcialmente nublado. Durante a madrugada, caiu algum chuvisco. Ontem, o céu apresentou-se pouco a muito nublado, aumentando de nebulosidade para a noite.

Seguem-se as temperaturas máximas registadas anteontem (dia 14) e ontem (dia 15).


*Temperaturas máximas registadas – 14/08/2015*

- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 24,8ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto das Flores: 25,8ºC
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: *26,8ºC*
- Estação do Aeroporto da Horta, na Ilha do Faial: 25,0ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: N/D (estação offline)
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: 24,7ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: 25,3ºC
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 25,0ºC
- Estação da Base Aérea das Lajes, na Ilha Terceira: 24,4ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: 24,3ºC
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: 25,6ºC
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: 23,1ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 25,6ºC
*

Temperaturas máximas registadas – 15/08/2015*

- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 25,1ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto das Flores: 25,4ºC
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: 27,0ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto da Horta, na Ilha do Faial: 26,2ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: 25,4ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: 25,4ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: 25,0ºC
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: *29,1ºC*
- Estação da Base Aérea das Lajes, na Ilha Terceira: 27,0ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: 26,1ºC
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: 26,9ºC
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: 24,7ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 25,2ºC


Anteontem, a máxima mais alta foi 26,8ºC, registada na Horta. Já ontem, a máxima mais alta foi 29,1ºC, registada em Angra do Heroísmo.


----------



## Orion (16 Ago 2015 às 21:39)

Ober disse:


> Ou ainda é cedo para adiantar e fazer previsões?



Exato.



Ober disse:


> Consultando alguns modelos a 360 h, só se vê a possibilidade de chuva e alguma tempestade tropical rondar o arquipélago para final do mês porque antes disso, é continuar levando com anticiclone nos queixos.



A tua metodologia é a mesma dos outros. A conclusão é a mesma.



Ober disse:


> Alguém sabe dizer se por acaso Setembro vai ser chuvoso? O anticiclone quando é que desaparece daqui? Que sufoco de tempo interminável



Tendo em conta a nossa geografia, verões atípicos, de muita chuva, são raros. Estamos em pleno Verão. Já esteve mais longe de acabar.



Ober disse:


> Só espero que o próximo Inverno não seja a repetição do ano passado senão estamos mesmo *t.r.a.m.a.d.o.s*. !!!



Pouco provável. Os invernos têm ficado tendencialmente secos mas o último foi um evento anormal, que de vez em quando acontecem. Contudo, pode acontecer mais um inverno anormal. Ver-se-á.


----------



## Ober (16 Ago 2015 às 21:56)

Orion disse:


> Tendo em conta a nossa geografia, verões atípicos, de muita chuva, são raros. Estamos em pleno Verão. Já esteve mais longe de acabar.



A geografia dos Açores não deixa que os verões sejam muito secos e os invernos muito rigorosos. Estudei isso em geografia no 10 ano, mas segundo relatos de meus avós, e pessoas mais antigas, eles dizem que os verões agora são mais quentes e solarengos do que eram há décadas atrás. Aliás, o clima de hoje nos Açores não é o mesmo de há 500 ou 300 anos atrás.
As pessoas falam que a corrente do golfo vai perder força mas parece ser tudo tretas. O anticiclone está sempre presente no arquipélago seja de verão, seja de inverno. Coisa que não acontecia há anos atrás apesar de ter o nome do arquipélago. Mas actualmente ele fica mais tempo estacionário e dantes parece que movia-se com mais facilidade.
Pode ser que seja tudo cíclico, mas até lá , não se vê o anticiclone enfraquecer. Ele renova-se sempre com anticiclones mistos que saem da américa, mesmo se as sst não forem favoráveis ao seu desenvolvimento enquanto vemos a chuva passar toda a norte. É uma tristeza de clima. Leva-se o ano todo a suspirar por alguma coisa de jeito e nada. Outros à mesma latitude têm mais sorte que nós, seja de verão seja de inverno.
É ir levando com isso que remédio..[/QUOTE]


----------



## Orion (16 Ago 2015 às 22:21)

Ober disse:


> Coisa que não acontecia há anos atrás apesar de ter o nome do arquipélago.



Depende. Algumas fontes não referem Azores High mas sim Bermuda High.



Ober disse:


> Pode ser que seja tudo cíclico, mas até lá , não se vê o anticiclone enfraquecer. Ele renova-se sempre com anticiclones mistos que saem da américa,



O anticiclone não está assim tão forte. O melhor exemplo disso são as recorrentes frentes fracas nos níveis baixos. Está sim muito extenso. Cobre todo o Atlântico Norte agora. Pode haver correntes ascendentes nos niveis baixos e descendentes acima. Desde que haja correntes intermédias que mantenham o equilíbrio.



Ober disse:


> As pessoas falam que a corrente do golfo vai perder força mas parece ser tudo tretas.



A corrente do golfo não muda em meia dúzia de anos. Está perdendo mas mudanças do tempo ao estilo 2012 não é de um dia para o outro. A bolsa de agua fria a norte do arquipélago pode ser um sinal de alarme. Claro que o destino dos Açores é tornar-se mais seco. Contudo, já publiquei esta imagem:






O anticiclone está-se a deslocar gradualmente para nordeste. Isto para os Açores são más notícias. Correntes de sudoeste, quentes e húmidas e com um elevado CAPE, significam mais tormentas, tropicais e não só. O clima pode ficar muito diferente. Períodos extensos de pouca chuva. De vez em quando tormentas gravosas e períodos de chuva intensos (como em Abril/Maio).


----------



## lserpa (16 Ago 2015 às 22:58)

O que é certo é que estamos na altura dele! Normalmente, a alteração começa apartir de meados de Setembro... Claro que esperemos que este inverno que vem não seja o tédio do inverno passado... Até agora, nada de anormal, apenas um arranque tímido e pouco ativo no que diz respeito às tempestades tropicais...


----------



## Ober (16 Ago 2015 às 23:51)

lserpa disse:


> O que é certo é que estamos na altura dele! Normalmente, a alteração começa apartir de meados de Setembro... Claro que esperemos que este inverno que vem não seja o tédio do inverno passado... Até agora, nada de anormal, apenas um arranque tímido e pouco ativo no que diz respeito às tempestades tropicais...


Se o anticiclone se deslocar para Nordeste como disse o @Orion , os Açores e a Madeira estão papados, porque chuva vai ser por um canudo lol. Se agora é o que é, imagino depois.
Se essa alteração for cíclica e só durar 100 anos, já não estarei por cá para ver "o depois".
Não quero ser o profeta da desgraça ou entrar em adivinhações antes  do tempo, mas não me parece que o anticiclone vai desarmar assim tão facilmente quando entrar o Inverno. É que feitas bem as contas, ele já cá anda desde Novembro de 2014 o que perfaz um total de 9 meses com um breve período de trégua em Abril passado , retornando ele novamente aos Açores, portanto, e face a essa triste realidade, temos de ser realistas. Não vale a pena sonhar pelo que não vem. Ele nunca saírá daqui. E agora menos ainda que os padrões atmosféricos estão todos trocados. 
Enfim, é mesmo uma tristeza de clima.
Boa noite!


----------



## Orion (17 Ago 2015 às 00:09)

Ober disse:


> Não vale a pena sonhar pelo que não vem. Ele nunca saírá daqui.
> Enfim, é mesmo uma tristeza de clima.



Que exagero. E ainda nem acabou o Verão. Se ele nunca mais sair donde está, o continente será a extensão do Saara. Em Agosto do ano passado choveu a potes por exemplo:

http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...QdCLGb/cli_20140801_20140831_pcl_mm_az_pt.pdf

Anos bizarros acontecem. O novo normal não deve fugir muito do que já é. A precipitação nesta década foi sempre diminuindo. Algum ano irá consolidar.

É ano de El Niño. O inverno pode ser menos frio e húmido para a Europa do Sul. E na generalidade, antes de ir para lá tem que passar por cá.

PS: Agosto é um bom mês para se ver o 'novo normal'. Muitos anos secos. Mas quando chove, chove mesmo. Secura é boa para o turismo, mau para o resto.


----------



## Ober (17 Ago 2015 às 02:11)

Orion disse:


> Que exagero. E ainda nem acabou o Verão.



Pois claro que ainda não acabou o Verão. Já andamos em Verão há 9 meses com uma pequena interrupção primaveril em Abril e Maio vindo depois disso outra vez o Verão.




Orion disse:


> Anos bizarros acontecem. O novo normal não deve fugir muito do que já é. A precipitação nesta década foi sempre diminuindo. Algum ano irá consolidar.




Já andamos nessa bizarrice há anos e pelos vistos não muda.



Orion disse:


> É ano de El Niño. O inverno pode ser menos frio e húmido para a Europa do Sul. E na generalidade, antes de ir para lá tem que passar por cá.



Sim e o ano passado se não estou em erro foi ano de "La Niña" e o cenário no Inverno foi seco. Desculpa o pessimismo mas não consigo encarar o que se passa com outros olhos. Estou extremamente preocupado com o futuro climático destas ilhas.



Orion disse:


> PS: Agosto é um bom mês para se ver o 'novo normal'. Muitos anos secos. Mas quando chove, chove mesmo. Secura é boa para o turismo, mau para o resto.



Os Açores não são ainda o Hawai ou as Canárias. Quem procura turismo de sol e mar, de certeza que aqui não é o local mais apropriado pelos motivos que toda a gente sabe.
Um dia anticiclónico aqui não é a mesma coisa que um dia anticiclónico no Continente. É completamente diferente. São realidades totalmente distintas.


----------



## lserpa (17 Ago 2015 às 10:28)

O ano passado não foi lá niña... Até previam que o el niño começasse já no inverno passado!


----------



## Ober (17 Ago 2015 às 11:01)

lserpa disse:


> O ano passado não foi lá niña... Até previam que o el niño começasse já no inverno passado!



Os fenómenos de "La Niña normalmente antecedem sempre os de El Niño pelo pouco que sei.
O Outono e o Inverno climatológico de 2013 penso que foram anos de La Niña se não me engano.  O que sei é que já não sei o que é um inverno chuvoso nos Açores desde o de 2009/2010 (foi uma excepção) se não estou enganado nas contas.


----------



## lserpa (17 Ago 2015 às 11:01)

Ober disse:


> Sim e o ano passado se não estou em erro foi ano de "La Niña" e o cenário no Inverno foi seco. Desculpa o pessimismo mas não consigo encarar o que se passa com outros olhos. Estou extremamente preocupado com o futuro climático destas ilhas.


Desde o Verão de 2014 que está com anomalia positiva.
E são valores tão insignificantes que pouco ou nada influenciam o nosso normal climatológico... A origem do nosso problema é outra...


----------



## Ober (17 Ago 2015 às 11:08)

Whatever!  El Niño ou La Niña.  O inverno foi igualmente seco, e julgo ser isso o mais preocupante sobretudo.


----------



## Ober (17 Ago 2015 às 11:17)

Claro que a origem do nosso problema é outra, por isso acredito que nem todas as variáveis possam explicar a permanência do anticiclone por tanto tempo centrado no arquipélago fora da sua posição normal


----------



## Ober (17 Ago 2015 às 11:27)

Dando uma vista de olhos ao planeta, rapidamente se constata que a pressão é sempre muito mais elevada nesta zona durante o ano inteiro e costa oeste americana, e dantes as coisas não funcionavam assim. Praticamente extinguiram-se as 4 estações no que diz respeito a precipitação.
Na 6 f passada fui a uma palestra sobre as alterações climáticas e foi dito que a posição que ultimamente o AA tem assumido nesta zona não é de todo normal, mesmo em anos sem El Nino ou La Nina.  Há quem diga que são ciclos e que depois tudo volta ao normal, mas outros não têm assim tanta certeza disso.  As sst por exemplo estão bastante favoráveis à formação de bons eventos atlânticos, mas pelos vistos só há espaço e lugar para o anticiclone.
O problema anticiclónico aqui no atlântico é outro. E pelos vistos parece que ainda ninguém descobriu. Todos têm apenas teorias, mas não passam disso mesmo, teorias.


----------



## lserpa (17 Ago 2015 às 13:03)

@Ober, Creio que um dos principais causadores desta anomalia na precipitação, será a NAO (North Atlantic Oscilation)... ou seja, NAO com anomalia muito positiva, corresponde a um super anticiclone sobre os Açores e uma super depressão na Islândia, foi exactamente isso que aconteceu no ultimo inverno/primavera.
de grosso modo, as fazes negativas da NAO, correspondem por sua vez, às fases de mais precipitação no Açores, uma vez que o anticiclone é mais fraco, permitindo assim uma maior instabilidade atmosférica.
Se reparares em 2008, o verão foi miserável e lá está, a NAO negativa. Inclui-se também o inverno 2009/2010, onde ocorreu um evento de neve no grupo central com muita relevância.
Nos anos de 60 e 80, foram na sua média, negativos, ao qual, em comparação com a ultima década e meia, claramente positiva.
são fases.
Neste momento estamos em fase positiva... logo maior poder de bloqueio, por ser mais forte e maior raio de acção do anticiclone.
Não quer dizer que por algum momento não haja flutuações na sua localização e que deixe entrar sistemas frontais ou, até mesmo uma ou outra depressão... acontecerá é menos vezes.
Basta ver o primeiro gráfico e compreendemos logo que a oscilação já não é por períodos de tempo curtos, mas sim, por fases que demoram alguns anos.
Há quem defenda, que poderemos estar prestes a iniciar uma fase negativa.


----------



## Orion (17 Ago 2015 às 14:49)

Evento interessante para o G. Ocidental. Chuva para as próximas 48 horas:






Sou incapaz de discernir alguma tipo de frente ou núcleo depressionário nos níveis inferiores da atmosfera. Como melhor explicação para este evento há uma intrusão de ar a 700 hPa:












A camada de ar frio a 500 hPa ajudará:






Fazendo contas rápidas, 5º a 1,5 kms e -11º a 6 kms, dá uma diferença de 16º em 3 kms. Um gradiente térmico de +-5.33º/km. Por outras palavras, uma atmosfera condicionalmente instável.

Os ventos não são muito significiativos quer a 700 quer a 500 hPa:











Nos níveis baixos, o núcleo anticiclónicos está situado no G. Oriental. O G. Ocidental recebe uma corrente pronunciada de sudoeste, sem pontos convergentes significativos:











Há muito CAPE mas como o evento é em altitude, penso que pouco ou nada será relevante:






Até porque a 500 hPa há pouca humidade:






Deverá ser um evento com chuva fraca. A maioria da precipitação será causada pelas correntes ascendentes entre os 700 hPa e 500 hPa (onde houver saturação):






Já de vez deixo a opinião do WRF:


----------



## Orion (17 Ago 2015 às 17:11)

Não é propriamente grande coisa e as imagens têm algum desfasamento:

http://weather.msfc.nasa.gov/GOES/

Na secção GOES East, na 2ª, 3ª e 4ª filas, é possível ter imagens com algum detalhe dos Açores. Basta clicar na imagem geral e depois na zona dos Açores. Por exemplo no *GOES East - Full Disk, Visible.*

Imagem Geral:






Região dos Açores:






Este site também pode ser usado para complementar o SAT24, tendo em conta a pouca definição do Eumetsat (*GOES East - Caribbean and West Atlantic Hurricane Region)*:











Resta escrever que o mesmo procedimento pode ser usado para obter imagens detalhadas das perturbações tropicais quer no Atlântico quer no Pacífico.


----------



## Orion (17 Ago 2015 às 19:03)

Uma boa animação para mostrar o quão 'minado' está o anticiclone. É extenso mas tem muito ar húmido. Não há bloqueios nem desvios muito óbvios nas correntes de ar como já houve há bem pouco tempo:


----------



## Ober (17 Ago 2015 às 20:02)

lserpa disse:


> Há quem defenda, que poderemos estar prestes a iniciar uma fase negativa.



Veremos o que nos reserva o próximo Inverno, mas estou um pouco pessimista atendendo à NAO


----------



## StormRic (17 Ago 2015 às 20:36)

Orion disse:


> É extenso mas tem muito ar húmido.



Claramente visível a formação da circulação associada à Invest 96L, a sudoeste de Cabo Verde.


----------



## lserpa (17 Ago 2015 às 21:59)

Ober disse:


> Veremos o que nos reserva o próximo Inverno, mas estou um pouco pessimista atendendo à NAO


Neste momento ela está Neutra...
A tendência para a próxima semana é que fique novamente negativa. 
A localização do AA é que poderá não nos favorecer desta vez...


----------



## lserpa (17 Ago 2015 às 22:46)

Para setembro já modela alguma coisa... Apesar de ter uma distância temporal avassaladora... Mas pelo menos já modelou alguma coisa...


----------



## Ober (17 Ago 2015 às 23:10)

lserpa disse:


> A tendência para a próxima semana é que fique novamente negativa.
> A localização do AA é que poderá não nos favorecer desta vez...



Pudera, lol. Ela fica negativa sempre por pouco tempo. Se fosse o contrário é que me admirava....


----------



## Ober (17 Ago 2015 às 23:14)

lserpa disse:


> Para setembro já modela alguma coisa... Apesar de ter uma distância temporal avassaladora... Mas pelo menos já modelou alguma coisa...



Sim é bonito sonhar .
Com um anticiclone destes o mais certo é a tempestade guindar o bordo W do anticiclone rumo a norte.
Porquê? Porque aqui não entra nada.


----------



## Orion (17 Ago 2015 às 23:48)

Ober disse:


> Ela fica negativa sempre por pouco tempo.



Ficou negativa a maior parte do Verão. Não houve coisas de maior mas recorrentes frentes fracas.



lserpa disse:


> Para setembro já modela alguma coisa... Apesar de ter uma distância temporal avassaladora... Mas pelo menos já modelou alguma coisa...



Princípio de Setembro. A passar só de raspão. Em condições normais e a meio/fim de Setembro o cenário pode ser outro.


----------



## Orion (17 Ago 2015 às 23:58)

O habitual


----------



## lserpa (18 Ago 2015 às 00:00)

Orion disse:


> O habitual


Por acaso vi hoje de manhã e não modelava nada de especial, mas pelos vistos já se esticou  como habitual


----------



## Orion (18 Ago 2015 às 00:03)

Mas para ser justo o GFS aumentou a chuva:






Mas o máximo que aparece é isto:






O ECM dá valores irrisórios. O Hirlam dá boa chuva mas longe dos picos do AROME.


----------



## Orion (18 Ago 2015 às 00:09)

Nas próximas horas até que não há grandes diferenças para o 'normal'. O anticiclone escandinavo é que está brutal:











A norte do arquipélago, águas frias com ar quente. Dá para muita chuva.


----------



## Ober (18 Ago 2015 às 02:09)

Orion disse:


> Ficou negativa a maior parte do Verão.



Mas pelos vistos faltou a chuva


----------



## Orion (18 Ago 2015 às 02:44)

Ober disse:


> Mas pelos vistos faltou a chuva



Chover, choveu. Não foi aquilo que querias. Querias era ter tido inverno em Agosto, outono em Outubro e mais inverno em Janeiro de 2016. Nem sempre isso acontece. Não aconteceu. Aliás, tendo em conta os últimos 14 anos muito dificilmente isso aconteceria ou voltará a acontecer frequentemente.


----------



## Ober (18 Ago 2015 às 03:18)

Orion disse:


> Chover, choveu. Não foi aquilo que querias. Querias era ter tido inverno em Agosto, outono em Outubro e mais inverno em Janeiro de 2016. Nem sempre isso acontece. Não aconteceu. Aliás, tendo em conta os últimos 14 anos muito dificilmente isso aconteceria ou voltará a acontecer frequentemente.



É o normal não é? Por isso existem as 4 estações. Chuva no Inverno e sol no Verão.
Sim porque nem tivemos inverno propriamente dito. Aliás, há quantos anos temos tido invernos fora do normal? E há quantos anos temos tido Verões normais ou acima do normal?....


----------



## Ober (18 Ago 2015 às 03:24)

Orion disse:


> Chover, choveu. Não foi aquilo que querias.



Claro! Não fui o único a desejar o contrário. Não foi o que eu queria nem aquilo que tu querias, como também não foi aquilo que muitos daqui queriam. Aliás, acho que já estamos todos um pouco cansados de anticiclone desde o Inverno passado, mas ainda há excepções...


----------



## Orion (18 Ago 2015 às 03:31)

Ober disse:


> É o normal não é?



É o novo normal. Ninguém gosta.



Ober disse:


> Aliás, acho que já estamos todos um pouco cansados de anticiclone desde o Inverno passado, mas ainda há excepções...



A questão é mesmo essa. O inverno ainda nem começou e está longe, tem características especiais e completamente imprevisíveis este ano e já estás a sentenciar a seca. 1997 foi o ano do último El Niño. Foi o ano da Ribeira Quente. Não deve ter sido seco e aborrecido. Se fores ao IPMA verás que esse ano foi extremamente chuvoso (clica no separador da precipitação):

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/normais.clima/1981-2010/020/

Aproxima-se um evento meteorológico que será extremamente perigoso. Algo nunca visto. Vai causar muita mossa a muita gente no mundo inteiro (danos diretos, danos nas colheitas, ...). E mesmo nós, nos Açores, podemos ter muito mais do que desejamos. É preciso... esperar. Mesmo Agosto já está a ser 'mole' (claro que o boletim ditará melhor). Setembro está à porta. Muita coisa certamente acontecerá ainda.

(_site _alterado)


----------



## Ober (18 Ago 2015 às 03:38)

Acho um pouco arriscado e exagerado estarem a dizer que o futuro climático dos Açores vai ser isso ou aquilo com base apenas em dados mais recentes. 
A meteorologia é muito mais do que isso. Por exemplo, fiquei a saber numa palestra, que só no último século, as temperaturas subiram e desceram duas vezes e que faz parte da variabilidade climática não havendo em princípio nada de anormal nisso. O aquecimento global que muitos falam parece ser só uma propaganda para inventar mais impostos sobre o carbono para esmifrar o povo... 
O que é certo é que os padrões climáticos actuais estão trocados, sim é verdade, mas parece me um pouco cedo demais para se falar em mudanças futuras para os Açores, tanto que isso pode ser apenas uma variabilidade climática como tantas outras que já houve no passado.


----------



## Ober (18 Ago 2015 às 03:46)

Orion disse:


> É o novo normal. Ninguém gosta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não estou a sentenciar nada. Tu sim parece que estás a dar sentenças fatais de como será o clima futuro  nos Açores, e como tal, acho um pouco arriscado fazer previsões a esse nível.
O ano passado também diziam que ia haver condições para ser um inverno muito frio e chuvoso, quando foi apenas a repetição dos invernos anteriores, portanto é legítimo eu hoje já não acreditar muito em previsões fora de horas. Cada um tem direito à sua opinião. Tu tens a tua e eu tenho a minha. E cada um perspectiva as coisas da forma que achar baseado em anos transactos, (sou um simples curioso como tu. Para mestrado ainda me falta muito) porque se assim não fosse a essa hora, eu ou tu quem sabe estávamos a dar a meteorologia na rtp Açores....


----------



## Ober (18 Ago 2015 às 03:51)

Orion disse:


> Aproxima-se um evento meteorológico que será extremamente perigoso. Algo nunca visto. Vai causar muita mossa a muita gente no mundo inteiro (danos diretos, danos nas colheitas, ...). E mesmo nós, nos Açores, podemos ter muito mais do que desejamos. É preciso... esperar. Mesmo Agosto já está a ser 'mole' (claro que o boletim ditará melhor). Setembro está à porta. Muita coisa certamente acontecerá ainda.
> 
> (_site _alterado)



Veremos se assim é.
Tenho apenas palpites. Meros palpites. 
Oxalá estejas certo, mas não me parece que num espaço de 3 meses as coisas mudem tão rapidamente. Se pouco mudou este ano desde o inverno passado...
Mas, quem somos nós meros e simples mortais para dizer o contrário.
É como tu dizes, esperar.
Boa noite!


----------



## Orion (18 Ago 2015 às 03:52)

Ober disse:


> A meteorologia é muito mais do que isso. Por exemplo, fiquei a saber numa palestra, que só no último século, as temperaturas subiram e desceram duas vezes e que faz parte da variabilidade climática não havendo em princípio nada de anormal nisso. O aquecimento global que muitos falam parece ser só uma propaganda para inventar mais impostos sobre o carbono para esmifrar o povo...



É uma opinião. Já há um tópico para isso. Resumo:

- Os humanos emitem mais gases que vulcões. Estes influenciam o clima e nós não?

http://volcanoes.usgs.gov/hazards/gas/climate.php

- Os oceanos estão a armazenar cada vez mais calor:

https://www.nodc.noaa.gov/OC5/3M_HEAT_CONTENT/

- Os oceanos estão a acidificar a um ritmo recorde:

http://www.eur-oceans.info/medias/documents/FS7_oceanAcidification.pdf

- Se o CO2 é comida para plantas, 50% das florestas já foram cortadas:

http://wwf.panda.org/about_our_earth/deforestation/



Ober disse:


> O que é certo é que os padrões climáticos actuais estão trocados, sim é verdade, mas parece me *um pouco cedo demais para se falar em mudanças futuras para os Açores*, tanto que isso pode ser apenas uma variabilidade climática como tantas outras que já houve no passado.



Bom conselho. Mas é cedo de mais em relação a isto:



Ober disse:


> Não estou a sentenciar nada.



Discordo:



Ober disse:


> Não quero ser o profeta da desgraça ou entrar em adivinhações antes do tempo, mas não me parece que o anticiclone vai desarmar assim tão facilmente quando entrar o Inverno. É que feitas bem as contas, ele já cá anda desde Novembro de 2014 o que perfaz um total de 9 meses com um breve período de trégua em Abril passado , retornando ele novamente aos Açores, portanto, *e face a essa triste realidade, temos de ser realistas. Não vale a pena sonhar pelo que não vem. Ele nunca saírá daqui.* E agora menos ainda que os padrões atmosféricos estão todos trocados.


----------



## Orion (18 Ago 2015 às 03:59)

Ober disse:


> Oxalá estejas certo, mas não me parece que num espaço de 3 meses as coisas mudem tão rapidamente. Se pouco mudou este ano desde o inverno passado...



Quando chegar a altura, e for essa a vontade da Mãe Natureza, as coisas mudam. Por essa lógica Abril e Maio nunca tinham acontecido. Nada fazia prever. Mas aconteceu. Quando Setembro chegar ver-se-á.


----------



## Ober (18 Ago 2015 às 04:00)

Orion disse:


> É uma opinião. Já há um tópico para isso. Resumo:
> 
> - Os humanos emitem mais gases que vulcões. Estes influenciam o clima e nós não?
> 
> ...




Talvez não tenhas percebido bem o meu raciocínio ou n me fiz explicar bem, mas referia-me à questão da variabilidade climática que pode levar 100 ou 200 anos a ser normalizada, ou talvez mais ou menos até....Não disse que seria um padrão infinito, daí achar um erro fazer previsões futuras para os Açores como tu disseste que a nova realidade seria um clima seco. Isso tem muito que se lhe diga. Estavas a falar em quantos anos? Quantos séculos? Quantos milénios?
Isso pode ser tudo passageiro e momentâneo.
Mas a nova realidade é esta: anticiclone o ano inteiro, e ninguém me tira da cabeça que este inverno será novamente a repetição do anterior. Acho que todos nós já estamos cansados de ver esse filme. As coisas não mudam assim tão rapidamente de um momento para o outro. O Ipma é extremamente falível, os modelos idem aspas...Presentemente é isto e não passa disto. Estamos atravessar um ciclo climático, e podem crer que nem tão cedo isto irá mudar.


----------



## lserpa (18 Ago 2015 às 08:41)

Ober disse:


> Talvez não tenhas percebido bem o meu raciocínio ou n me fiz explicar bem, mas referia-me à questão da variabilidade climática que pode levar 100 ou 200 anos a ser normalizada, ou talvez mais ou menos até....Não disse que seria um padrão infinito, daí achar um erro fazer previsões futuras para os Açores como tu disseste que a nova realidade seria um clima seco. Isso tem muito que se lhe diga. Estavas a falar em quantos anos? Quantos séculos? Quantos milénios?
> Isso pode ser tudo passageiro e momentâneo.
> Mas a nova realidade é esta: anticiclone o ano inteiro, e ninguém me tira da cabeça que este inverno será novamente a repetição do anterior. Acho que todos nós já estamos cansados de ver esse filme. As coisas não mudam assim tão rapidamente de um momento para o outro. O Ipma é extremamente falível, os modelos idem aspas...Presentemente é isto e não passa disto. Estamos atravessar um ciclo climático, e podem crer que nem tão cedo isto irá mudar.


A questão é que o tópico não é este... Este é acompanhamento e não climatologia...


----------



## Ober (18 Ago 2015 às 11:33)

Bom dia!
Sigo com mais do mesmo. Sol a dar com pau. (para variar)
Pelo menos ainda ninguém se tem queixado de falta de água.


----------



## lserpa (18 Ago 2015 às 11:37)

Ober disse:


> Bom dia!
> Sigo com mais do mesmo. Sol a dar com pau. (para variar)
> Pelo menos ainda ninguém se tem queixado de falta de água.


Pelos meus lados chove alguma coisa...


----------



## Ober (18 Ago 2015 às 11:41)

lserpa disse:


> Pelos meus lados chove alguma coisa...


Impossível ser chuva frontal.
Pelas cameras do Spotazores, está também sol no Corvo, Graciosa  e em Santa Maria


----------



## lserpa (18 Ago 2015 às 11:46)

Se voltares atrás no fórum, no dia de ontem, tens lá as publicações do @Orion a fazer referência a isso. E também tens sempre os modelos para consultares e tirares as conclusões


----------



## Ober (18 Ago 2015 às 11:49)

lserpa disse:


> Se voltares atrás no fórum, no dia de ontem, tens lá as publicações do @Orion a fazer referência a isso. E também tens sempre os modelos para consultares e tirares as conclusões


Tinha me esquecido que são os "meteorologistas" da área


----------



## lserpa (18 Ago 2015 às 13:58)

Há, aparentemente alguma convergência no Grupo Ocidental, provocando assim alguns cumulonimbus.
Vento a 10 metros:




Elemento Amplificador CAPE/LI





 Temperatura a 2 metros
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



temp a 850hpa




temp 500hpa




Ou seja, na área em questão, estão 24ºc a 2metros, a 850hpa 12ºc e a 500hpa -12ºc. Entre os 850hpa e os 500hpa, há um gradiente vertical razoável, e há uma pequena depressão associada a uma linha de instabilidade a SW das Flores. 




e isto tudo a acontecer dentro do Anticiclone. 
Só demonstra  que é um anticiclone um pouco frágil...


----------



## AzoresPower (18 Ago 2015 às 14:49)

Sigo com sol e céu aberto.


----------



## Orion (18 Ago 2015 às 15:03)

lserpa disse:


> Há, aparentemente alguma convergência no Grupo Ocidental, provocando assim alguns cumulonimbus.



Aí discordamos. Aliás, penso que estão a haver 2 eventos ao mesmo tempo. A 950 hPa parece haver uma frente quente (ou pelo menos o deslocamente de ar frio mediante uma corrente de oeste. Não tenho a certeza sobre a precipitação decorrente deste movimento) com pouca atividade sobre o G. Central, daí a nebulosidade baixa:






Mais atrás há o evento elevado na atmosfera. As nuvens não são assim tão altas:


----------



## Orion (18 Ago 2015 às 15:06)

Com resolução de 1 Km:


----------



## Orion (18 Ago 2015 às 15:12)

Mais recente:






E nos dois canais do Eumetsat:


----------



## lserpa (18 Ago 2015 às 15:19)

Orion disse:


> Mais recente:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agora está com memos energia e Altura que de manhã. Ao fazer a animação do ECMWF no que respeita ao vento a 2 metros, dava mesmo a sensação de uma certa convergência... Podia também ter visto as massas de ar no eumetsat!!! Esqueço-me disso por vezes...


----------



## Orion (18 Ago 2015 às 15:25)

lserpa disse:


> Agora está com memos energia e Altura que de manhã.



De facto é boa ferramenta. E semelhante função devia haver no Eumetsat. Hoje de manhã:


----------



## Orion (18 Ago 2015 às 15:31)

lserpa disse:


> Ao fazer a animação do ECMWF no que respeita ao vento a 2 metros, dava mesmo a sensação de uma certa convergência...



Mas se vires no GFS está lá, de forma ténue, um movimento frontal muito lento, quase estacionário, perto da/à superfície:





















A 850 hPa não há nada no G. Central. No Ocidental há apenas uma corrente:






Mas se fores mais acima, o GFS acertou no local geral (entre os grupos):


----------



## AzoresPower (18 Ago 2015 às 17:18)

Está calor..

http://imgur.com/jZid4s0


----------



## Orion (18 Ago 2015 às 18:09)




----------



## Afgdr (18 Ago 2015 às 21:59)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se pouco nublado a limpo em algumas zonas e com muita nebulosidade em outras zonas. Ontem, o céu apresentou-se muito nublado a encoberto, tendo caído algum chuvisco.

Seguem-se as máximas registadas anteontem (dia 16) e ontem (dia 17) nas estações do IPMA.


*Temperaturas máximas registadas – 16/08/2015*

- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 24,9ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto das Flores: 24,8ºC
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: *27,2ºC*
- Estação do Aeroporto da Horta, na Ilha do Faial: 25,0ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: 25,3ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: 26,2ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: 25,0ºC
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 26,0ºC
- Estação da Base Aérea das Lajes, na Ilha Terceira: 25,0ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: 26,5ºC
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: *27,2ºC*
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: 24,4ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 26,4ºC
*

Temperaturas máximas registadas – 17/08/2015*

- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 25,6ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto das Flores: 25,7ºC
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: 26,8ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto da Horta, na Ilha do Faial: 24,3ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: 24,6ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: 24,7ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: 26,3ºC
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 26,1ºC
- Estação da Base Aérea das Lajes, na Ilha Terceira: 25,6ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: 26,7ºC
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: *27,2ºC*
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: 23,8ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 26,0ºC


A máxima mais alta de anteontem foi 27,2ºC, registada na Horta e em Ponta Delgada e a de ontem foi idêntica à de anteontem, tendo sido registada apenas em Ponta Delgada.


*PS:* Alerto para o recente _off-topic _que se tem verificado neste tópico, uma vez que acaba por perturbar não só a leitura dos posts que se enquadram no tópico, como também o seu bom funcionamento. Existe um tópico adequado à discussão de assuntos relacionados com a climatologia de Portugal (Monitorização do Clima de Portugal - 2015) e também um tópico dedicado à discussão de assuntos relacionados com a meteorologia de uma forma livre e cívica (Seguimento Meteorológico Livre).


----------



## StormRic (19 Ago 2015 às 20:34)

Orion disse:


>



Devíamos criar um tópico só de pareidolias das nuvens!


----------



## AzoresPower (19 Ago 2015 às 21:31)

@Afgdr , qual a máxima de ontem em Angra do Heroísmo?

Por curiosidade isto também foi em Santa Luzia ontem (claro que sendo num carro o valor está mais elevado do que o real)


----------



## lserpa (20 Ago 2015 às 00:15)

Próximo sistema frontal, deverá passar sexta feira, mas perderá muita capacidade de precipitação ao atravessar o arquipélago.
Deverá ser precipitação estratiforme, pois não haverá suporte de humidade a 700hpa... E a temperatura a 850hpa e a 500Hpa a não favorecer em nada... Mas a longo prazo, parece que haverá uma mudança.
A NAO prevê-se que se torne novamente negativa.


----------



## Wessel1985 (20 Ago 2015 às 14:50)

Boa Tarde a todos ...

Por aqui temos como normal um dia lindo de sol e um mar chão fabuloso ... 

Referir que hoje de manhã aqui de Angra via-se São Jorge de uma forma bastante nítida ... O calor continua a fazer-se sentir ... 

Basicamente um dia típico de Verão ...


----------



## Orion (20 Ago 2015 às 17:45)

O WRF tem o hábito de inflacionar a probabilidade de trovoadas. Hoje publico o ICON que indica relâmpagos a norte:






Não obstante as loucas variações da NAO (que vai novamente para negativa), o GFS indica até dia 25 uma situação estável. Mais frentes fracas:











Mas antes do final do mês, o anticlone parece que ficará a sul e noroeste. É cedo para especular. O ECM vai pelo mesmo caminho. Modela depressões nos níveis baixos sem muita expressão a 500 hPa. Sempre trazem mais chuva que as frentes:
















Mais lá para a frente há saídas engraçadas como esta, em que a precipitação está em arco:


----------



## Orion (20 Ago 2015 às 17:56)

A TT desapareceu das saídas do GFS das 6 e das 12.


----------



## Orion (20 Ago 2015 às 19:05)

Este outono/inverno parece que os Açores estarão parto da zona de transição entre anomalias oceânicas:






e

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/previsao-sazonal-outono-inverno-2015-2016.8364/#post-502881

Claro que a relevância disto dependerá da disposição do ator principal: o anticiclone.


----------



## Orion (20 Ago 2015 às 19:17)




----------



## lserpa (20 Ago 2015 às 20:09)

Bem,  lado Sul do Faial a ser regado


----------



## Orion (21 Ago 2015 às 16:26)

Visualmente a frente está desfeita:












Mas o tefigrama até indica condições bastante favoráveis a chuva (atmosfera instável, muita água precipitável, CAPE moderado, LI negativo e uma atmosfera em grande parte perto da saturação):






Mas falta o mais importante, convergência:






Em PDL algo algo nublado. Muitos _cirrus_. A norte/nordeste vejo muitos _cumulus congestus_. Desta forma algum aguaceiro local não é de excluir. Há muita humidade na atmosfera superior. Os _contrails _são facilmente visíveis:


----------



## Orion (21 Ago 2015 às 17:55)

StormRic disse:


> Devíamos criar um tópico só de pareidolias das nuvens!


----------



## Orion (21 Ago 2015 às 18:11)

A frente hoje:


----------



## Orion (22 Ago 2015 às 00:21)

Como não há eventos concretos para discutir, abordo os hipotéticos. Há alguma concordância entre GFS, ECM e UKMET neste cenário:






Falta muito tempo logo isto é um exercício especulativo. Já referência a ele anteriormente. O anticiclone a nordeste puxa ar fio para a zona dos Açores. O anticiclone a sul cria uma corrente de oeste muito quente e húmida. As estimativas variam:











Não vale a pena entrar em muito pormenor até porque entre os dois modelos a quantidade de dados disponíveis é muito díspar. O ECM modela uma depressão nos níveis baixos, aumentando exponencialmente a violência do evento. Já o GFS modela o 'mais do mesmo', ou seja uma frente ventosa mas com pouca chuva no geral:











O anticiclone a sudeste dos Açores é sempre desconcertante. Pode ser mais um evento de chuva intensa e prolongada como em Abril/Maio como. Mas pequenos detalhes na sua configuração podem enviar tudo para norte. Esta posição também dificulta a vinda da chuva para o G. Oriental. Penso que para além das depressões centradas nos Açores, que trazem quase sempre bronca, esta configuração dos dois anticilones é também extremamente enganosa na sua perigosidade. As correntes de oeste/sudoeste geralmente trazem muito CAPE:






Em jeito de resumo, o cenário do ECM não me parece muito descabido. Penso que é por causa do tempo que já passou desde a última tormenta significativa que até certo ponto se desconfia deste tipo de saídas. O contraste térmico é muito óbvio:






O maior problema seria a humidade a 700 hPa. Mas como é >60% em boa parte da frente (na região dos Açores) não acho que isso fosse problema de maior. A depressão, ao invés da frente, teria a força suficiente para saturar esta camada e provocar chuva forte.






Pequenos detalhes trazem grandes diferenças. O anticiclone com a atual inclinação (sudoeste para nordeste ou oeste para este) mas mais a sul do G. Oriental pode permitir à depressão descer mais trazendo mais chuva. Mas são só especulações. Lá para a semana vê-se.


----------



## Orion (22 Ago 2015 às 14:12)

Hoje é um bom dia para se ver _virga _(precipitação). Em PDL o céu está com muitos _cirrus _e com uma tonalidade esbranquiçada. Semelhante cenário se vê no norte da ilha:






Em geral há mais humidade em altitude:
















Ao longo do dia de hoje a convergência fraca ligeiramente a norte do arquipélago pode permitir uma melhor visualização (a 700 hPa na carta abaixo e a 500 hPa na carta anterior):


----------



## Orion (22 Ago 2015 às 23:15)

Vendo a saída incompleta do GFS 18, o evento que se iniciará no dia 25 tem muitas semelhanças ao evento de Abril/Maio. Formar-se-á mais um rio atmosférico com pormenores ainda por definir. O grupo mais afetado será o ocidental. Os restantes dois, especialmente o Oriental, deverão ficar de fora. Isto na perspetiva do GFS. Infelizmente o ECM indica a mesma posição geral do anticiclone. Mas, ainda faltam 72h:


----------



## Orion (22 Ago 2015 às 23:19)




----------



## Orion (22 Ago 2015 às 23:21)

No domínio da futurologia, o evento deverá demorar bastante tempo. Eventualmente, o anticiclone cede:


----------



## lserpa (22 Ago 2015 às 23:50)

Na minha opinião pessoal, e por algumas situações similares que tive oportunidade de acompanhar, acredito que aquela depressão vai mexer com o AA... Mas é apenas futurologia minha... Acredito também numa boa corrente a 850hpa... O vento vai soprar


----------



## lserpa (23 Ago 2015 às 00:12)

Sejamos sinceros, isto já começa a fazer falta que aconteça... !!!!


----------



## Orion (23 Ago 2015 às 02:31)

O UKMO é bem mais otimista. Põe o rio atmosférico ligeiramente mais a sul. A frente ficaria sobre o G. Central. O G. Oriental poderia receber (mais) aguaceiros:


----------



## Orion (23 Ago 2015 às 12:11)

O rio atmosférico parece estar assegurado. As camadas de ar a 850 hPa, 700 hPa e 500 hPa estarão saturadas ou muito perto disso. Haverão ventos muito fortes:
















Os gradientes térmicos mais díspares estarão a norte do arquipélago. O CAPE não será muito intenso mas o modelo não dá muita segurança:






A atmosfera está propícia a fenómenos convectivos. A 850 hPa haverá uma temperatura de 15º; a 700 hPa de 6º. Uma diferença de 9º em 1500 metros dá um arrefecimento de 6º/km. Os ventos convergentes mais óbvios estão a 950 hPa. Nesta camada há uma temperatura de +-16º. Por outras palavras, a camada entre 950 hPa e 850 hPa é uma camada tampão. Dependendo da convergência, esta camada poderá ser quebrada. As faixas de humidade são enormes. Tal como em Abril e Maio a chuva será omnipresente. Aguaceiros fortes deverão ser a norma. Tendo em conta o CAPE é possível que haja trovoada. Mas só amanhã ter-se-á dados mais acertados. Tanto o ECM como o GFS indicam, por agora, que o pior, nas próximas 72 horas, ficará no mar. O evento demorará pelo menos 3 dias. O GFS na saída das 6h dá um evento mais 'democrático', algo em que não acredito muito:






Certamente o AROME terá umas previsões engraçadas.


----------



## lserpa (23 Ago 2015 às 12:31)

Agora, fazendo um pouco de  futurologia, e seguindo o teu post @Orion, as condições poderão continuar a ser propícias a chuva e vento até mesmo ao fim do mês. 
Para daqui a 102horas, está modelado pelo GFS uma depressão mesmo em cima do arquipélago,  embora a sua siclogenése não seja perfeita, poderá criar áreas convergentes muito interessantes.... Vou postar algumas imagens.





















O GFS modela também, após esse período que um novo centro de baixas pressões se estabilize a sul dos Açores, nesta fase e se realmente acontecer +/- como está modelado, a depressão tomará uma organização muito interessante... 
Isto é tudo futurologia e nada de concreto ainda... Uma tendência ️

"Parece que a época das monções nos Açores vai começar" lolololololol


----------



## Orion (23 Ago 2015 às 14:30)

lserpa disse:


> "Parece que a época das monções nos Açores vai começar" lolololololol



Recomendo baixas expectativas 

Em algumas ilhas dos Açores, céu pouco nublado mas esbranquiçado. Há muita partícula suspensa:


----------



## Orion (23 Ago 2015 às 21:14)

O GFS mudou muito*. O rio atmosférico passa em grande parte entre os grupos ocidental e central descarregando muita água. O G. Oriental continua a receber menos chuva no GFS. Penso que o cenário do ECM é mais gravoso. Contudo, o seu historial recente não é o melhor. Ver-se-á amanhã, que é quando o evento começa. Depois dependerá das oscilações inevitáveis à última da hora decorrentes da imprevisibilidade da natureza.

*PS: Publicação corrigida. *

*


----------



## AzoresPower (23 Ago 2015 às 21:16)

Let it rain.


----------



## AzoresPower (23 Ago 2015 às 21:24)

WRF:


----------



## lserpa (23 Ago 2015 às 23:03)

Este modela uma bela trovoada... Dia 25 de Agosto...


----------



## Vince (24 Ago 2015 às 12:48)

Pluma tropical com pequenas perturbações embutidas, deve dar para algumas boas regas aonde chegar nos Açores.






Precipitação em 180h (polegadas) no GFS6z


----------



## lserpa (24 Ago 2015 às 12:53)

Cá a espero.... Carregar a bateria das câmeras... E arranjar o meu pluviómetro. Pela 3ª vez este ano que esta avariado Lololol e ver se está tudo ok para registar tudo


----------



## Orion (24 Ago 2015 às 14:27)

A corrente húmida é mais visível a norte. Mas aquela mancha a oeste dos Açores, animando as imagens, está-se a dirigir rapidamente para cá e já tem alguma convecção. Ela é o precursor da pluma (como o Vince chamou) ou o rio (como eu chamei) que ficará mais óbvia ao longo do dia:











Não vale a pena estar a olhar religiosamente para a localização da chuva. Em termos gerais poderá ser essa a zona mas em termos específicos é pouco provável. Ainda para mais o evento é longo (pelo menos 72 horas). Pequenas variações irão acontecer nos modelos ao longo das saídas (pode ficar mais grave ou menos grave). 

Apesar de o GFS na saída das 6h indicar que as maiores diferenças de temperatura fiquem a norte, certos aspetos são preocupantes. Alguns ventos, o CAPE moderado a elevado e a muita água precipitável:
















Até dou um exemplo. Em poucas centenas de quilómetros a temperatura baixa 10º:






Há ainda que esperar bolsas de ar mais quente que inflacionarão a chuva localmente (por cima da Terceira há indicação de ar a 20º perto de ar a 15º):






Quanto a trovoadas, há a aparente estabilidade entre os 925 e e os 850 hPa. Este evento é mais um de 'passagem'. A 700 hPa e a 500 hPa os ventos serão intensos sem nenhum ponto de congergência. Contudo, a 850 hPa e a 950 hPa o caso é diferente, sendo que haverão depressões:






Aquando da ocorrência das depressões não excluo a ocorrência de trovoada. Não creio que as repetidas frentes tenham o poder convectivo suficiente para sustentar o crescimento das nuvens perante as poderosas correntes de ar acima (têm uma grande disparidade térmica mas movem-se muito lentamente). A única exceção, como já referi, são as depressões nos níveis baixos.

Por fim, e à medida que o evento se desenrola, a humidade a 500 hPa vai diminuindo, tornando-se o ar extremamente seco no G. Oriental. Isto é muito relevante. Nas horas anteriores as correntes convectivas encontrarão muito ar húmido e isso facilitará a condensação e a chuva. No Grupo Oriental o mesmo tenderá a não ocorrer. Como tal, a quantidade de chuva tenderá a ser menor:


----------



## lserpa (24 Ago 2015 às 15:15)

Assim que o evento meteorológico tiver inicio, só se pode afirmar +/-  onde haverá picos de precipitação através de nowcasting e previsão de curto alcance... Digo +/-, pois falta RADAR por estes lados... e o RADAR que há, raramente existe acesso... em off topic: Penso que a ultima vez que esse Radar teve acesso livre foi na altura das cheias na Terceira... e por meia dúzia de horas...


----------



## AzoresPower (24 Ago 2015 às 15:50)

Sigo com um dia de Verão.

Assim que ocorrer alguma mudança na situação relato aqui. Por enquanto, vento fraco e céu aberto.

Boa tarde.


----------



## lserpa (24 Ago 2015 às 15:51)

Pela ilha das Flores, mais propriamente na Fajã Grande já estão a ocorrer alguns aguaceiros.


----------



## lserpa (24 Ago 2015 às 15:56)

A montanha do Pico também já começa a desenvolver um ''chapéu''. já se nota uma clara corrente de oeste acima dos 850hpa... se forem ver o stream da imagem, vou reparar nisso.




No espaço de poucos minutos ficou assim:


----------



## lserpa (24 Ago 2015 às 16:35)

Voltando à ilha das Flores.
Ha algum desenvolvimento vertical, o mesmo já é registado como (RDT). 




Há notoriamente um aumento da instabilidade.
Apesar de a convecção não ser extraordinariamente alta, concerta,se numa só faixa.


----------



## Orion (24 Ago 2015 às 20:03)

Boas perspetivas para chuva:






O sat24 está com uma configuração diferente. Dá imagens mais longínquas do G. Oriental (se a cobertura do arquipélago já era má, não melhorou). Tendo em conta que a maioria da chuva afetará o G. Ocidental e Central, as melhores imagens estão na NASA. É pena o atraso das imagens:

http://weather.msfc.nasa.gov/GOES/

O outro site é já conhecido:

http://www.nwcsaf.org/HD/MainNS.jsp

O alerta amarelo para chuva parece-me garantido. Acredito que haverão eventualmente alertas laranjas especialmente aquando das depressões nos níveis baixos:






Um aviso vermelho pode ser emitido, especialmente para o G. Ocidental. Novamente, dependerá da evolução da previsão. A maior quantidade de água precipitável só deverá chegar ao G. Ocidental depois de amanhã:






Esta água precipitável tenderá a diminuir nos outros dois grupos. Mas o cenário no G. Ocidental requere mais atenção:


----------



## AzoresPower (24 Ago 2015 às 20:51)

Céu aberto aqui em AH.


----------



## Afgdr (24 Ago 2015 às 20:57)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se inicialmente limpo, aumentando de nebulosidade e tornando-se pouco a muito nublado.

*19h58 UTC
*








AzoresPower disse:


> @Afgdr , qual a máxima de ontem em Angra do Heroísmo?
> 
> Por curiosidade isto também foi em Santa Luzia ontem (claro que sendo num carro o valor está mais elevado do que o real)




@AzoresPower, peço desculpa pela demora na resposta. A máxima registada no dia 18 (terça-feira) em Angra do Heroísmo foi 26,4ºC e nas Lajes foi 26,6ºC.


----------



## StormRic (24 Ago 2015 às 20:58)

AzoresPower disse:


> Céu aberto aqui em AH.



Onde se obtém este mapa de observação?


----------



## Orion (24 Ago 2015 às 22:00)

A primeira vaga, mais extensa, deve falhar o arquipélago:







Depois começam verdadeiramente as hostilidades. A segunda vaga é mais fina mas potencialmente mais volátil:






A saída de amanhã será determinante. Pequenas variações podem trazer a primeira vaga mais para sul.

No GFS o G. Oriental continua a ser o mais 'protegido'.


----------



## AzoresPower (24 Ago 2015 às 23:38)

@StormRic , é o WunderMap do WunderGround.


----------



## Orion (25 Ago 2015 às 00:06)

Recapitulação das várias saídas do GFS de hoje, 0, 6, 12 e 18h (acumulados até 6ª feira, 18h):


----------



## Orion (25 Ago 2015 às 13:02)




----------



## Orion (25 Ago 2015 às 13:11)

Para se ver os raios, há outra ferramenta. É da NOAA, é atualizado a cada 30 mins e dá para animar. Não dá raios individuais, só a densidade. Parece-me que às vezes o TOGA não está bem calibrado:

http://www.opc.ncep.noaa.gov/lightning/index.php?basin=North Atlantic&geog=North&sat=IR&loop=Off

Já houve trovoada:


----------



## Orion (25 Ago 2015 às 13:47)

Primeiro aviso lançado. Grs. Central e Ocidental a amarelo. No canal mais detalhado há pouca convecção:






No outro canal o cenário é pior:


----------



## Orion (25 Ago 2015 às 13:49)




----------



## lserpa (25 Ago 2015 às 13:55)

Consultei o arome por curiosidade, ele está completamente "flipado" Lololol é nada otimista, põe praticamente tudo no mar... Desta vez o GFS está muito mais optimista...


----------



## Wessel1985 (25 Ago 2015 às 15:20)

Boa tarde ... Aqui por Angra temos um dia de Verão com muito sol e algum calor ... Ainda nada que faça pensar em tormenta ... Aguardemos pelas próximas horas e para o evoluir do estado do tempo ...

Seria curioso perceber como estarão as coisas nas Flores e Corvo pois para esses lados já deve haver mais animação do que por aqui ...

EDIT1 (15:02) - Incrível como o panorama mudou por aqui ... Passamos de um dia de sol como descrevia neste post à hora do mesmo para um dia com céu muito nublado e bastante carregado ... O tempo de momento encontra-se ameaçador e com ar de que vai cair uma carga de água a qualquer momento ...


----------



## AzoresPower (25 Ago 2015 às 18:33)

Sigo com céu muito nublado, vento fraco e sem chuva de momento. Já caiu uns chuviscos mas insignificantes.


----------



## Orion (25 Ago 2015 às 20:28)

Passando a previsões de curto prazo. Desde as 12 de hoje até amanhã, sendo que há algumas diferenças entre os modelos:











Amanhã será um dia crítico. Aquela depressão do ECM, a acontecer, pode dar alguns problemas:
















Não vale a pena analisar mais dias do que estes. A situação ainda pode mudar ligeiramente.


----------



## Afgdr (25 Ago 2015 às 20:58)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu muito nublado a encoberto e vento fraco/bonançoso.








*Imagem de satélite das 19h45 UTC
*


----------



## Orion (25 Ago 2015 às 21:03)

Afgdr disse:


> Imagem de satélite das 19h45 UTC



Onde se encontra esta imagem?


----------



## Afgdr (25 Ago 2015 às 21:11)

Orion disse:


> Onde se encontra esta imagem?



@Orion, segue este link http://www.infoclimat.fr/ , clica no separador "Satellite" e depois é só empurrar a imagem até à zona dos Açores.


----------



## Orion (25 Ago 2015 às 21:14)

Afgdr disse:


> @Orion, segue este link http://www.infoclimat.fr/ , clica no separador "Satellite" e depois é só empurrar a imagem até à zona dos Açores.



Muito porreiro. Obrigado


----------



## Orion (26 Ago 2015 às 00:48)

'Brincadeiras' à parte, estive a ver a saída +42 do GFS. O ECM difere do GFS porque modela vários picos na precipitação:











No somatório das várias saídas também me parece que o ECM modela mais chuva para o G. Ocidental. Mas vou-me focar nas 6 horas a que as imagens se referem no GFS porque há mais dados. A chuva modelada pelo GFS, 30 mm em 6 horas, corresponde a um aviso laranja. Mas os parâmetros são deveras interessantes. Começando a 925 hPa, as isobaras estão junto mas não muito. Pode haver uma convergência a sul e a sudoeste porque há ventos mais fortes em paralelo com ventos mais fracos. A humidade relativa será elevada:
















Depois chega-se aos 950 hPa. Este nível tem a particularidade de ter um enorme campo convergente:






Aos 850 hPa as isobaras estão muito juntas e há muita humidade. Não há pontos convergentes muito óbvios, apenas ventos paralelos com forças diferentes e alguma vorticidade:





















A 700 hPa não há grandes contrastes de temperatura. Há novamente ventos paralelos com forças diferentes (não publico carta para poupar espaço). Há também movimentos verticais intensos:
















A 500 hPa a temperatura é estável, há muita humidade, o vento não é muito forte e há alguma vorticidade:
















O CAPE será significativo:






Minha opinião: Este evento será provavelmente a única oportunidade de se ter trovoadas (vendo esta saída é mais provável que aconteça ao largo - sul/sudoeste - e/ou no G. Ocidental ). A temperatura entre os 925 e os 850 hPa é estável não variando muito dos 15º. Contudo, a 950 hPa ventos convergentes causarão muita força ascendente. As isobaras muito juntas e díspares em termos de temperatura (850 hPa), associadas a uma humidade elevada num contexto de movimentos ascendentes abaixo são sinónimo de muita chuva, pontualmente forte. Assumindo a temperatura a 850 hPa de 15º e a temperatura a 700 hPa de 5º, isso representa um arrefecimento de 10º em 1,5 kms. Ou seja, +-6.67º/km. Está-se perante uma atmosfera condicionalmente instável. Apesar de os ventos a 925 hPa não serem muito intensos, o CAPE entrará na equação. Infere-se mediante a força dos ventos de superfície:






A elevada humidade a 700 hPa e a 500 hPa significa que a chuva não será muito localizada. Os movimentos ascendentes irão inevitavelmente alargar a área abrangida pela rega. Contudo, os ventos fracos acima (a 500 hPa ronda os 40 nós/74km/h. A 300 hPa rondam os 50 nós/92km/h mas excluo estes devido aos ventos de 500 hPa) significam que as nuvens não serão muito severas. Contudo, enquanto houver convergência intensa abaixo e com o CAPE moderado a elevado não é de excluir nuvens de desenvolvimento rápido e células persistentes.

Claro que ainda faltam 30 a 48 horas. Mas fica aqui a minha interpretação provisória.


----------



## Orion (26 Ago 2015 às 01:04)

A primeira "vaga" de chuva passa maioritariamente a norte. Não há trovoada:


----------



## Orion (26 Ago 2015 às 01:07)

Gradualmente o anticiclone (a sul) recuará:


----------



## Wessel1985 (26 Ago 2015 às 11:34)

Bom Dia

O dia por aqui amanheceu nublado mas ainda nada de chuva apesar do tempo ameaçador ...

Aguardemos a ver se este evento começa aqui por Angra ...

Entretanto parece que em termos de ondulação o evento já se faz sentir ...

Fotos na zona do Negrito ...

Autoria - Tânia Oliveira


----------



## Orion (26 Ago 2015 às 12:22)

A chuva continua a passar a norte. Nas próximas horas já deverá começar a 'descer'. Isso ou será mais um _fail _épico do ECM e do GFS.


----------



## lserpa (26 Ago 2015 às 12:24)

Orion disse:


> A chuva continua a passar a norte. Nas próximas horas já deverá começar a 'descer'. Isso ou será mais um _fail _épico do ECM.


Do ECM, do GFS e por aí fora... Já o evento de ontem aqui foi um BIG fail... Supostamente tido apontava para chuva moderada e a frente simplesmente manteve-se onde estava...


----------



## Orion (26 Ago 2015 às 12:38)

lserpa disse:


> Do ECM, do GFS e por aí fora... Já o evento de ontem aqui foi um BIG fail... Supostamente tido apontava para chuva moderada e a frente simplesmente manteve-se onde estava...



O evento de Abril/Maio foi mais impressionante. A sua origem também foi ligeiramente diferente. Tem pouca consistência:






A faixa de precipitação não está muito longe do G. Ocidental. Mas é relativamente fina:






Por acaso o Hirlam, que não fiz referência anteriormente, modelava isso, passar tudo ao lado. Mas até ele puxa a chuva para os restantes grupos a partir do final do dia de hoje. Ainda assim, e até agora, é um evento um bocado desapontante tendo em conta as previsões. Mas os maiores acumulados ainda estão a ser previstos por isso só resta esperar.


----------



## Orion (26 Ago 2015 às 12:40)




----------



## lserpa (26 Ago 2015 às 13:01)

Nas saídas anteriores do GFS, as quais admitiam a passagem de uma ondulação da frente pelo grupo central, havia dois núcleos destintos na ciclogenese, agora, apenas há um núcleo aos níveis baixos e uma vasta área alongada de circulação igualmente ciclónica, favorece a convergência aos níveis baixos, mas para isso os dois anticiclones têm de colaborar e se deslocarem mais um pouco... O GFS prevê algumas fases mais intensas e outras mais calmas, o que daí poderá proporcionar um BIG Fail para algumas ilhas e um jackpot para outras... Mas, não me quero seguir pelos modelos... Pois ontem falharam e poderão  estar a falhar novamente... Vou acompanhar pelo nowcasting e ver o evoluir das coisas... Ontem de manhã já tinha a sensação de um BIG Fail e pelos vistos...foi mesmo.
 Segue o que está modelado pelo GFS
Atual:




Previsão 




Previsão


----------



## Orion (26 Ago 2015 às 13:09)

Hoje é um bom dia para se ver OVNIS (Velas):


----------



## lserpa (26 Ago 2015 às 14:17)

o ECMWF também aponta para FAIL de algumas ilhas e Jackpot para outras... agora a localizção dependerá de como evoluir


----------



## lserpa (26 Ago 2015 às 14:23)

O Arome é tudo em grande 









E para o grupo oriental é


----------



## Orion (26 Ago 2015 às 15:43)




----------



## Orion (26 Ago 2015 às 16:59)

Boas condições para chuva forte. A falta de convergência e a reduzida humidade nos níveis baixos não ajudaram.


----------



## lserpa (26 Ago 2015 às 17:23)

Orion disse:


> Boas condições para chuva forte. A falta de convergência e a reduzida humidade nos níveis baixos não ajudaram.


Penso que poderá mudar em algumas horas... Sigo com 27.1ºc e 75% de humidade, a subir...


----------



## lserpa (26 Ago 2015 às 17:27)

O que começa a dar evidências de crescer é o vento.
Já sigo com rajadas na ordem dos 45km/h e média de vento 37,2km/h


----------



## lserpa (26 Ago 2015 às 17:40)

A média do vento, registada no Obs. Príncipe Alberto do Monaco, está superior à que eu registo, está fica mais exposta do que a minha.




Curiosamente, a humidade deles está a baixar!




A temperatura está ascendente até ao último registo.


----------



## Orion (26 Ago 2015 às 18:21)

Avisos elevados. G. Ocidental com laranja para chuva e também amarelo para chuva e trovoada. Este último aviso também se aplica ao G. Central. Poderá ser uma madrugada mexida. A gravidade do evento será melhor avaliada pelo IPMA ao fim da tarde com a saída 12h do ECM.

Com outro tipo de convergência seria facilmente aviso vermelho.


----------



## AzoresPower (26 Ago 2015 às 18:37)

Não chove em Angra do Heroísmo (centro). O vento acalmou depois de umas rajadas fortes pela manhã.


----------



## Orion (26 Ago 2015 às 18:53)

A norte, as frentes têm perdido algum fulgor. A oeste há uma região com intensa atividade:











É até possível discernir algumas células:


----------



## Orion (26 Ago 2015 às 19:19)

Nas próximas horas, a linha de precipitação irá progressivamente descer, como já referi. Deixo agora o gráfico. Perderá alguma força convergente impactando isto a intensidade da chuva:











Movimentos verticais intensos a 700 hPa serão responsáveis pelo aumento da precipitação no G. Ocidental e Central:


----------



## AzoresPower (26 Ago 2015 às 19:49)

18h30 encontrava-se assim .

EDIT: Agora com o layer "Lightning"


----------



## lserpa (26 Ago 2015 às 19:51)

AzoresPower disse:


> 18h30 encontrava-se assim .


Engraçado !! Aqueles topos que estão a norte de São Miguel, cresceram no grupo central!!!


----------



## AzoresPower (26 Ago 2015 às 19:55)

Há trovoada a Oeste, mas ainda muito longe do arquipélago.

@lserpa, aí no Faial o céu está aberto?


----------



## lserpa (26 Ago 2015 às 20:16)

AzoresPower disse:


> Há trovoada a Oeste, mas ainda muito longe do arquipélago.
> 
> @lserpa, aí no Faial o céu está aberto?


A trovoada creio que não será o forte disto... Até aposto para apenas alguns eventos em condições muito específicas... A oeste as condições a todos os níveis são favoráveis e dificilmente chegarão cá... Ou não! 
Aqui está ainda mais ou menos bom, algumas abertas... 

Entretanto nas Flores


----------



## Orion (26 Ago 2015 às 20:48)

Nova saída:


----------



## lserpa (26 Ago 2015 às 20:51)

Alegra-me mais esta saída ️


----------



## Orion (26 Ago 2015 às 21:53)

Como previsto:


----------



## lserpa (26 Ago 2015 às 22:23)

Encontrei na net estes diagramas verticais e são muito interessantes.
Eles têm por base o GFS e dão bem a ideia do corte vertical das camadas de ar.
Ex: Faial




Ex 2: São Miguel


----------



## Orion (26 Ago 2015 às 23:45)

Nas Flores muita chuva:






Muita atividade elétrica a oeste:






Fica mais uma pérola do AROME:


----------



## Wessel1985 (27 Ago 2015 às 11:48)

Bom Dia ... Por aqui o sol espreita e temos bom tempo por agora apesar de algumas nuvens no céu ...

Ontem desloquei-me à zona do Negrito e o mar continuava bastante alterado ... O vento também fez-se sentir embora hoje tenha acalmado novamente ...

Resumindo as únicas alterações no estado do tempo resumiram-se à ondulação e ao vento mas em termos de precipitação permanece tudo calmo ...


----------



## lserpa (27 Ago 2015 às 11:56)

já está ali à horas e não há maneira de entrar.
Bloqueio Implacável!!!


----------



## Wessel1985 (27 Ago 2015 às 12:47)

Aproveito para partilhar convosco mais umas fotos do estado do mar no dia de ontem ...

Fotos na zona dos Biscoitos

Autoria - José Chora


----------



## lserpa (27 Ago 2015 às 13:13)

Entretanto o IPMA reformula os Avisos e estende o aviso Amarelo ao grupo oriental.

Na sequência do comunicado anterior, emite-se:

*** PARA O GRUPO ORIENTAL ***

--- Aviso AMARELO referente a:
PRECIPITAÇÃO
No período entre as 06UTC de 2015-08-28 e as 00UTC de 29-08-2015
TROVOADA
No período entre as 06UTC de 2015-08-28 e as 00UTC de 29-08-2015

*** PARA O GRUPO CENTRAL ***

--- Aviso AMARELO referente a:
PRECIPITAÇÃO
No período entre as 12UTC de 2015-08-27 e as 03UTC de 28-08-2015
TROVOADA
No período entre as 12UTC de 2015-08-27 e as 03UTC de 28-08-2015

*** PARA O GRUPO OCIDENTAL ***

--- Aviso LARANJA referente a:
PRECIPITAÇÃO
No período entre as 12UTC de 2015-08-27 e as 18UTC de 27-08-2015
--- Aviso AMARELO referente a:
TROVOADA
No período entre as 12UTC de 2015-08-27 e as 18UTC de 27-08-2015


----------



## lserpa (27 Ago 2015 às 15:10)

Uma linha de instabilidade é possível que atinja o grupo Oriental nas próximas horas... Se falhar será por pouco


----------



## AzoresPower (27 Ago 2015 às 15:43)

Chuva na Terceira: ZERO.


----------



## Orion (27 Ago 2015 às 17:49)

Raios:











A frente perdeu muita força:


----------



## lserpa (27 Ago 2015 às 19:05)

Bela chuvada que se abateu por estes lados deve ter durado uma meia hora... Entretanto já parou... Para variar, a minha estação não registou a chuva vou ter que esperar pelos dados do IPMA...


----------



## Wessel1985 (27 Ago 2015 às 19:15)

Com o fim da tarde chegou a chuva também aqui à Terceira ... Há pouco caiu um aguaceiro moderado a forte ... De momento céu muito nublado e a ameaçar chover mais ...


----------



## Hazores (27 Ago 2015 às 19:54)

Espero pela trovoada


----------



## lserpa (27 Ago 2015 às 21:01)

Cá está, meia hora e 15mm, foi uma bela chuvada


----------



## AzoresPower (27 Ago 2015 às 21:03)




----------



## lserpa (27 Ago 2015 às 21:06)

AzoresPower disse:


>


Pois, o deslocamento dessas células é de SW para NE, para já as Flores tem mais probabilidade... As que estão perto de Santa Maria, estão já numa fase decadente, a não ser que apanhem uma área convergente favorável que as renove


----------



## Orion (27 Ago 2015 às 21:07)

A convecção, a sério, continua a ser muito dispersa. Há pouco uma célula ia atingir em cheio Sta. Maria:
















E mais perto:


----------



## lserpa (27 Ago 2015 às 21:10)

Orion disse:


> E mais perto:


Wau, está imagem está brutal!!! Dá para ver algumas células avassaladoras, pena é que estão longe de terra


----------



## Orion (27 Ago 2015 às 21:55)

Nas próximas 24 horas (contando a partir da saída das 12 do GFS), um núcleo depressionário passará pelo arquipélago:







A 950 hPa há algo interessante. Várias zonas convergentes:






A 850 hPa haverá um cavado que poucas horas mais tarde se tornará numa depressão:






A humidade a 850 hPa não será constante mas na maioria do tempo estará acima de 85%. Também haverá muita humidade a 700 e a 500 hPa, sendo que neste nível haverá uma frente:
















Novamente, há movimentos verticais interessantes:






E o CAPE mantém-se elevado:






Pelo menos neste intervalo, os gradientes térmicos mais intensos a 850 hPa continuarão a norte. Os gradientes a 925 hPa progressivamente 'descerão' para o arquipélago. Fazendo um resumo, há ingredientes para chuva persistente, especialmente no G. Central. A convergência, em geral, não é muito intensa. Há ventos interessantes a 850 hPa mas o gradiente térmico não é o mais agreste. Ainda assim estes ventos podem ser suficientes para causar alguma trovoada isolada, em conjunção com os movimentos ascendentes a 700 hPa. Como escrevi no início, este é um evento muito longo e ainda estará em evolução amanhã. Os ventos a 950 hPa podem ajudar na conveção mais intensa se conseguirem quebrar a camada tampão. Mesmo que não consigam, saturam a camada superior e causam (mais) chuva. A saída das 18h do GFS deve estar prestes a sair. Duvido que haja muitas alterações.


----------



## Orion (27 Ago 2015 às 22:03)

Não deixa de ser interessante comparar a previsão com a realidade. A mancha nebulosa a sudoeste dos Açores está representada na humidade relativa moderada a 700 hPa e nos movimentos verticais mais intensos no mesmo nível.


----------



## Orion (27 Ago 2015 às 22:21)

Mais uma noite abafada, felizmente poucas em Agosto 

No IPMA, Obs. A. C., às 20h, 24,4º e 85% humidade  Felizmente Setembro está à porta.


----------



## Orion (27 Ago 2015 às 23:07)

Sinceramente... 











Se fosse pelo Arome raramente havia seca nos Açores


----------



## Orion (27 Ago 2015 às 23:19)

Apesar de ser verão, parece-me que o evento de Abril/Maio foi mais severo na globalidade. Ainda assim choveu muito no G. Ocidental (>70mm nos dias 25 e 26 nas Flores).


----------



## mcpa (27 Ago 2015 às 23:23)

Ponta Delgada , continua mais do mesmo... calor e humidade... E a chuva? Nem vê-la!!!


----------



## Orion (27 Ago 2015 às 23:26)

mcpa disse:


> Ponta Delgada , continua mais do mesmo... calor e humidade... E a chuva? Nem vê-la!!!



Calma. Ela chegará. Não com a mesma intensidade mas virá. Este evento terminará no final do dia de amanhã.


----------



## lserpa (27 Ago 2015 às 23:26)

Old on... Só agora é que começaram a chegar às primeiras células às proximidades, e amanhã haverá um cavamento e poderá proporcionar belas chuvadas


----------



## lserpa (28 Ago 2015 às 00:04)

Bem, uma célula em estado maduro está a aproximar-se do grupo central, está a provocar bastantes DE's, mas... Segundo o RDT já está a morrer...


----------



## Orion (28 Ago 2015 às 00:50)

Trovoada.


----------



## lserpa (28 Ago 2015 às 00:51)

Sim algures perto de Santa Maria... Pelo menos o último registo do imap


----------



## Orion (28 Ago 2015 às 00:54)

O SAT24 não dá imagens do G. Oriental à noite. Pena.


----------



## lserpa (28 Ago 2015 às 00:58)

A posição do IMAP mostra que foi em cima de Ponta Delgada, deve haver algumas milhas de erro penso eu...


----------



## lserpa (28 Ago 2015 às 01:02)

Poderá ter sido a linha que está a azul escuro, pode alguma ter entretanto ter evoluído outra vez, tendo em conta o delay! @Orion


----------



## lserpa (28 Ago 2015 às 01:10)

Tenno trovoada a SW


----------



## Orion (28 Ago 2015 às 01:44)

Vai ser isto a noite toda. Uma lotaria. Nuvens baixas/médias predominam:









lserpa disse:


> Poderá ter sido a linha que está a azul escuro, pode alguma ter entretanto ter evoluído outra vez, tendo em conta o delay! @Orion



Talvez.

Em PDL aguaceiro moderado com algumas rajadas de vento.


----------



## lserpa (28 Ago 2015 às 01:46)

Por aqui a célula caiu de podre... Ainda deu para ver 2 raios ao longe...


----------



## Orion (28 Ago 2015 às 02:11)

Apesar de o MPE, o estimador da chuva do Eumetsat, não funcionar como antigamente, ele ainda serve para ver a evolução das células. Há que aproveitar as imagens a cada 15 mins (a nova ferramenta tem qualidade duvidosa e as restantes imagens são horárias):






A noroeste do arquipélago dá para ver um pequeno rasto de nuvens. Como não são ventos aos 500 hPa dada a pouca humidade...











... está-se perante o _jet_ a alimentar o cavado e as células abaixo:


----------



## Vince (28 Ago 2015 às 12:35)




----------



## Orion (28 Ago 2015 às 14:16)

Em PDL céu muito nublado apenas com chuva miúda. Incrível o desconforto térmico. Com t-shirt e impermeável já dá para suar  Daqui a pouco deve sair o tefigrama das Lajes. Será muito útil para se perceber as condições.


----------



## Orion (28 Ago 2015 às 14:25)

A convecção continua dispersa. A sul do G. Central é possível ver um núcleo depressionário:


----------



## Orion (28 Ago 2015 às 14:29)

Nem mesmo com CAPE a >2500 há trovoada generalizada.


----------



## Wessel1985 (28 Ago 2015 às 14:39)

Boa Tarde

Aqui por Angra o dia tem sido marcado pelo céu nublado mas por menor precipitação que ontem ... O vento é que mais uma vez aumentou de intensidade ...

Parece que choveu bem às 07 00 mas a partir dai em termos de chuva tudo calmo ...

Em relação a ontem ai sim tivemos alguns aguaceiros pontuais mas nada de extremamente significativo ...


----------



## lserpa (28 Ago 2015 às 15:31)

Esta manhã, não me posso queixar de não ter chovido, o impressionante é que alguns cursos de água recusam-se a correr! (Ribeiras)! Sinal que a terra estava super seca.


----------



## Orion (28 Ago 2015 às 15:49)

Atmosfera muito estável. Pelo menos na Terceira explica a pouca chuva hoje de manhã.


----------



## Orion (28 Ago 2015 às 16:02)

forte em PDL. A célula mais desenvolvida a sudoeste é a responsável:


----------



## lserpa (28 Ago 2015 às 16:45)

Estive a somar os acumulados das 12 de ontem às 12 de Hoje e o Observatório P. Mónaco registou uns significativos  
58,5mm
Horas  Precipit.
2015-08-27 12h 0
2015-08-27 13h 0
2015-08-27 14h 1,1
2015-08-27 15h 0
2015-08-27 16h 0,6
2015-08-27 17h 0,6
2015-08-27 18h 15,4
2015-08-27 19h 0,1
2015-08-27 20h 0,3
2015-08-27 21h 0,8
2015-08-27 22h 0
2015-08-27 23h 0,2
2015-08-28 00h 0,1
2015-08-28 01h 0,1
2015-08-28 02h 1,2
2015-08-28 03h 0,2
2015-08-28 04h 0
2015-08-28 05h 0
2015-08-28 06h 0
2015-08-28 07h 0
2015-08-28 08h 0,1
2015-08-28 09h 0,7
2015-08-28 10h 12,1
2015-08-28 11h 13,2
2015-08-28 12h 12,8
Total 58,5


----------



## Orion (28 Ago 2015 às 18:15)

O evento está quase a terminar, faltando algumas horas. Os aguaceiros mais fortes continuam a ser dispersos.


----------



## StormRic (28 Ago 2015 às 22:08)

Daqui a pouco já coloco os registos horários e acumulados diários e totais de todas as estações dos Açores. Valores a atingir os 150 mm.


----------



## Orion (28 Ago 2015 às 22:14)

O mais relevante já terminou. Certamente as opiniões serão diferentes, tendo uns gostado mais e outros menos. Evento parco em trovoada. Os modelos indicam +-2 dias de descanso. Mais chuva virá a caminho. Resta saber se afetará as ilhas.


----------



## StormRic (28 Ago 2015 às 23:27)

Acumulados destes quatro dias nas estações do IPMA:


----------



## Orion (28 Ago 2015 às 23:42)

E a maior parte da humidade passou a norte. Tivesse a configuração sido diferente a chuva tinha ultrapassado os 200mm. Agosto do ano passado  também foi extremamente chuvoso no G. Oci. 2 anos consecutivos. Nos últimos 15 anos Agosto tem tido essa tendência. Ou é extremamente seco ou extremamente chuvoso. Chuvoso não é mau por si. Mau é a chuva estar concentrada em alguns dias e o resto do mês ficar a ver navios. Mais parece as monções indianas. Nada vem. Quando vem é de mais.

http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...QdCLGb/cli_20140801_20140831_pcl_mm_az_pt.pdf


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2015 às 00:04)

Os gráficos do IPMA para estas estações (Nordeste não me parece estar a registar bem, com 0,2mm em todo o evento de 4 dias):






O Grupo Ocidental teve praticamente quarenta horas seguidas de chuva.
Os acumulados horários foram relativamente não excessivamente intensos, valores máximos na ordem dos 15mm. Portanto esta precipitação terá sido bem aproveitada pelo solo e não deve ter havido muita escorrência torrencial.


----------



## Orion (29 Ago 2015 às 00:40)

A nebulosidade quase a afastar-se do arquipélago:






O ECM e o GFS estão muito violentos:


----------



## Orion (29 Ago 2015 às 00:45)

Infelizmente o IPMA não disponibiliza as rajadas de vento nos gráficos. A Graciosa teve ontem uma rajada de 83.2 km/h. O Observatório em S. Miguel teve 54 km/h. Parece que já foi arranjado.


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2015 às 01:03)

Os máximos dos acumulados em intervalos de tempo padrão:






Identificados pela cor do fundo os valores que atingiram os critérios de aviso amarelo e laranja emitidos.


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2015 às 17:45)

Para concluir o evento de 5 dias, houve ainda alguma chuva fraca em Santa Maria:






A estação de São Jorge apresenta um registo estranho em que a tabela horária tem falhas que deviam invalidar o resumo diário. Em vez disso é o resumo que permite preencher o total da série em falta. Isto nunca aconteceu.
Nordeste está entupida.


----------



## Orion (29 Ago 2015 às 19:48)

De S. Jorge o Pico está encoberto:






Mas do Faial vê-se que há um arco de nebulosidade:


----------



## Orion (29 Ago 2015 às 21:02)




----------



## lserpa (29 Ago 2015 às 22:45)

Não sei que diga... Não estou crente, mas se se vier a concretizar uma chuvada dessas, digamos que não será muito saudável...


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2015 às 22:51)

lserpa disse:


> Não sei que diga... Não estou crente, mas se se vier a concretizar uma chuvada dessas, digamos que não será muito saudável...



Sem dúvida, 60mm em três horas no final de um evento com total de 200mm em 24 horas pode ser trágico. Acumulados desta ordem são os que se registam em ciclones tropicais.

Mas a distância de 96 horas ainda dá pouca confiança a esta previsão.


----------



## Orion (29 Ago 2015 às 22:53)

lserpa disse:


> Não sei que diga... Não estou crente, mas se se vier a concretizar uma chuvada dessas, digamos que não será muito saudável...



É provável. O ECM indica muita chuva a partir de amanhã. Depois o cenário é crítico. A perturbação desloca-se de sul para o arquipélago, fica mais forte e para durante 48 horas entre os Grs. Ocidental e Central. O GFS 18 está a sair. O das 12 indicava algo semelhante (perturbação em altitude). O G. Oriental pouco deverá receber.


----------



## Orion (29 Ago 2015 às 22:55)

Penso que será o equivalente ao fenómeno tropical anual. Deve bater alguns recordes de chuva, nem que seja em Agosto na sua totalidade.


----------



## Orion (29 Ago 2015 às 23:02)

StormRic disse:


> Sem dúvida, 60mm em três horas no final de um evento com total de 200mm em 24 horas pode ser trágico.



As ilhas são pequenas e relativamente pouco povoadas. As Flores tem tanta água que até há bem pouco tempo não se pagava (agora não sei). Em outras ilhas seria bem mais grave.


----------



## Ober (30 Ago 2015 às 00:14)

Orion disse:


> O G. Oriental pouco deverá receber.



Os grupos Central e Oriental depois desta saida, pouco deverão receber (se bem que não considero estes valores ("pouco".)




















Até nas Flores os valores abismais já foram alterados


----------



## Orion (30 Ago 2015 às 00:17)

@Ober quase 30 horas depois é longe de mais para associar ao evento que está previsto a 72 horas. 72 horas e 108 horas é muito diferente. E do evento inicial, o G. Oriental pouco deverá receber.


----------



## Ober (30 Ago 2015 às 00:19)

Orion disse:


> @Ober quase 30 horas depois é longe de mais para associar ao evento que está previsto a 72 horas. 72 horas e 108 horas é muito diferente. E do evento inicial, o G. Oriental pouco deverá receber.



Como dizia o outro: "prognósticos só no fim do jogo" uma vez que a cada saída os valores vão sendo alterados tanto no Central como no Oriental.


----------



## Orion (30 Ago 2015 às 00:24)

Ober disse:


> Os grupos Central e Oriental depois desta saida, pouco deverão receber (se bem que não considero estes valores ("pouco".)



É pouco comparado com o previsto para o G. Ocidental. O Grupo Oriental é outra dinâmica meteorológica (parece uma frente não uma perturbação em altitude).



Ober disse:


> Até nas Flores os valores abismais já foram alterados



O meteograma é inútil. Aquele pontinho negro de chuva pode ficar 50 kms ao largo da ilha das Flores como diretamente em cima. Há que dar sempre margem de dúvida aos modelos.


----------



## Ober (30 Ago 2015 às 00:28)

Orion disse:


> É pouco comparado com o previsto para o G. Ocidental. O Grupo Oriental é outra dinâmica meteorológica (parece uma frente não uma perturbação em altitude).



Sim nesta ultima saída os valores decresceram bastante. Denominador igualmente comum ao central e oriental. Compare-se nesta ultima actualização os valores previstos para a Horta e os previstos para Santa Maria por exemplo.

Claro que é um tiro no escuro a probabilidade de acertar uma ilha em cheio, por isso mesmo, mais uma razão para não subestimarmos onde vai cair mais e onde vai cair menos, mas a maior parte pelo que vi deverá ficar mais restrita ao Ocidental, é um facto.


----------



## Orion (30 Ago 2015 às 00:45)

A água precipitável vai ser um problema. A 72 horas é brutal:


----------



## Orion (30 Ago 2015 às 00:49)

Até a 500 hPa haverá movimentos verticais significativos (contorno a amarelo junto do G. Ocidental):


----------



## Ober (30 Ago 2015 às 00:53)

Orion disse:


> O meteograma é inútil.



Inútil? Então estás a contradizer-te. Fizeste referência ao mesmo comentando os valores apocalípticos que estavam a ser previstos para as Flores e agora já são inúteis? Hummm, ok. 
É assim, ou analisamos e dialogamos as coisas com cabeça, tronco e membros, ou então mais vale a pena estarmos calados para não se incorrer em contradições.
Eu não sou técnico de meteorologia, (nem no ano 3000 tenciono ser), tanto que estou aqui por mera curiosidade, mas costumo levar em conta todas as saídas do GFS e do ECMWF e depois analisar o que delas se pode esperar.


----------



## Orion (30 Ago 2015 às 00:59)

Ober disse:


> Inútil? Então estás a contradizer-te. Fizeste referência ao mesmo comentando os valores apocalípticos que estavam a ser previstos para as Flores e agora já são inúteis? Hummm, ok.
> É assim, ou analisamos e dialogamos as coisas com cabeça, tronco e membros, ou então mais vale a pena estarmos calados para não se incorrer em contradições.



Bem pelo contrário. Eu publiquei o meteograma dado os valores. O meteograma torna-se inútil quando nas saídas globais vê-se um pontinho negro de chuva ao lado das ilhas. O meteograma indica a previsão para um dado ponto. Mas se a chuva extrema está prevista a uma distância muito reduzida há que dar menos, ou neste caso nenhuma, importância ao meteograma (relativamente à chuva). É inútil nesse aspeto. Se estiver prevista uma tempestade severa a poucos quilómetros de mim, não vou estar a ligar para o meteograma. Porque à última da hora a tempestade pode não se comportar como o previsto. Se o IPMA olhasse para essa saída daria aviso vermelho. Não estaria a pensar no meteograma que dá muito menos chuva.



Ober disse:


> mas costumo levar em conta todas as saídas do GFS e do ECMWF e depois analisar o que delas se pode esperar.



Exatamente. A explicação anterior vai ao encontro disso mesmo.



Ober disse:


> Claro que é um tiro no escuro a probabilidade de acertar uma ilha em cheio, por isso mesmo, mais uma razão para não subestimarmos onde vai cair mais e onde vai cair menos,



Novamente, exato. Daí que se ignore o meteograma tendo em conta a última saida.


----------



## Orion (30 Ago 2015 às 01:11)

Penso que esta carta é bastante útil. Formar-se-á um fluxo de sudoeste entre um cavado/depressão a noroeste e uma crista anticiclónica a sudeste (700 hPa; GFS 18h, +84). Dentro do fluxo haverá uma perturbação. Novamente os contornos amarelos representam os movimentos verticais (e a sua quantidade não indica coisas boas):


----------



## Orion (30 Ago 2015 às 13:43)

Saída estranha do ECM. Hoje haverá uma grande quantidade de chuva a sul do G. Ocidental. É retirada grande parte da chuva amanhã no mesmo grupo. Depois aumenta a chuva a sul do arquipélago. Já o GFS insiste em muita chuva, mas menos quando comparando com saídas anteriores. Neste momento a perturbação está a oeste/sudoeste, deslocando-se para nordeste:











Deverá chegar ao destino e ficar estacionária no final do dia:






Nota ainda para as nuvens ameaçadoras ao largo da Madeira:


----------



## Ober (30 Ago 2015 às 15:23)

Orion disse:


> As ilhas são pequenas e relativamente pouco povoadas. As Flores tem tanta água que até há bem pouco tempo não se pagava (agora não sei). Em outras ilhas seria bem mais grave.



E para quem não sabe, até inícios dos anos 80 (pelo menos na minha freguesia) não se pagava água . Em Ponta Delgada e arredores penso que já se pagava alguma coisa. 
Nas freguesias quase toda a gente usava e ainda usam os fontanários e as bicas publicas. 
Nas Flores há muito pouca gente. Não tenho a certeza se a água já é paga mas em S. Jorge até há pouco tempo também não era e agora também já se paga uma taxa por isso deduzo que nas Flores também a água já seja paga.
Meus pais e meus avós também nunca pagaram água na sua vida antes de finais dos anos 80.
Meus vizinhos lavradores, actualmente também não pagam água porque há muitas nascentes que correm e nascem nas suas propriedades, e são algumas dessas mesmas nascentes que abastecem a cidade de Ponta Delgada e algumas freguesias próximas à mesma.
Se eles acharem por direito seu que devem cortar a água, eles cortam na boa sem dar justificações a ninguém.


----------



## Orion (30 Ago 2015 às 17:23)

Amanhã ver-se-á o caminho e intensidade. A chuva mais severa está, por agora, reservada para dia 2. Ainda falta algum tempo. Por agora continuará estacionária mais ou menos no local atual.


----------



## StormRic (30 Ago 2015 às 18:45)

Na saída das 12h do GFS a chuva está muito bem repartida por todo o arquipélago, quer no espaço quer no tempo e ao longo da semana. Não há intensidades significativas, tudo abaixo dos 20mm em três horas.


----------



## lserpa (30 Ago 2015 às 19:09)

Mesmo assim continua perigosamente perto de terra! Isto pelo GFS 




Está a ser insistente... Já está assim faz uns dias, só muda a localização em algumas dezenas de km...


----------



## Orion (30 Ago 2015 às 20:43)

Dificilmente haverá uma saída mais democrática que esta. Há chuva 'laranja' em todos os grupos:
















A única certeza é chuva severa no G. Ocidental. Para os restantes, é esperar.


----------



## Ober (30 Ago 2015 às 21:01)

Orion disse:


> Dificilmente haverá uma saída mais democrática que esta. Há chuva 'laranja' em todos os grupos:



Santa Maria nesta saída até desaparece do mapa. A ver vamos, porque é preciso muita chuva naquela ilha!!!


----------



## Orion (30 Ago 2015 às 22:59)




----------



## lserpa (30 Ago 2015 às 22:59)

O GFS agora centra tudo no grupo central!


----------



## lserpa (30 Ago 2015 às 23:06)

Isto pelo andar da carroça...ui... , tem que ser muito bem acompanhado! Independentemente da ilha que acerte, o que nesta fase é uma incógnita... Se acerta em cheio não vai ser nada bom!


----------



## Ruipedroo (31 Ago 2015 às 01:33)

Muita atenção por aí nestes próximos dias. Esses valores são de facto impressionantes.


----------



## lserpa (31 Ago 2015 às 12:28)

Mais uma ''preciosidade rara'' do AROME, desta feita, até rebenta com a escala lol


----------



## lserpa (31 Ago 2015 às 12:52)

O ECMWF está totalmente fora de contexto no que diz respeito à localização da precipitação...




Ao comparar com a imagem atual, com a que corresponde ao período de previsão, não condizem...
Por sua vez, o GFS está bem mais coerente na localização, embora exagere na área de precipitação.





GFS




Creio que o IPMA é mesmo Fiel ao ECMWF... com isto, acredito que deite por terra o aviso por eles lançado.


----------



## Orion (31 Ago 2015 às 14:27)

No GFS e no ECM a 24 horas de distância tem-se assistido a um desagravamento gradual. Claro que convém ver as saídas sucessivas. Não vá haver um agravamento de última hora porque continua a haver incerteza. Nota ainda para a configuração da atmosfera, onde há(averá) várias correntes diferentes.

De sul a 850 hPa:






De sudoeste a 700 hPa:






De oeste a 500 hPa:






A crista anticiclónica, pelo menos agora no GFS, impede que o FRED chegue aos Açores. Ainda é cedo na temporada e como tal o anticiclone ainda é forte. Voltando aos Açores, pequenas diferenças produzem grandes disparidades. Os movimentos verticais ainda estão fortes:






Contudo por essa altura a humidade relativa a 500 hPa não será muito elevada* sobre o G. Ocidental e isso invariavelmente reduzirá a intensidade da precipitação:





*


> Relative humidity at 500 mb as a percentage. Values 30% and 50% are displayed as contours.


----------



## Orion (31 Ago 2015 às 14:33)

A confusão toda traduz-se nisto:


----------



## Orion (31 Ago 2015 às 14:46)

lserpa disse:


> O ECMWF está totalmente fora de contexto no que diz respeito à localização da precipitação...





lserpa disse:


> Por sua vez, o GFS está bem mais coerente na localização, embora exagere na área de precipitação.



O GFS também não está muito melhor:





















Outros modelos, como o Hirlam e o WRF também estão a errar, pondo a chuva a sul do G. Ocidental. É um falhanço generalizado. E que tem implicações na vida real. A próxima saída é a do GFS, daqui a 2 horas mais coisa menos coisa. Não ficaria surpreendido se continuasse a modelar ligeiramente mal. O ECM, como só vai sair quase ao princípio da noite, não é o melhor modelo para se seguir.


----------



## Orion (31 Ago 2015 às 16:50)

O GFS continua a modelar 'mal':






Nas próximas 48 horas há indícios de precipitação dispersa e forte (+-30mm/6h) especialmente no G. Central. As diversas correntes na atmosfera são óbvias nesta animação (de sul nos níveis baixos e de oeste mais acima):






A convecção continua a ser muito fraca a moderada:






O aviso amarelo do IPMA, pelo menos agora tendo em conta o que se sabe, parece que vai sair completamente ao lado fruto dos erros do modelo. Mas começou agora às 15h e só termina logo às 3h.


----------



## AzoresPower (31 Ago 2015 às 16:57)

Não tendo eu os vossos conhecimentos, parece-me porém que nesta situação o Nowcast será mais produtivo que a análise dos modelos.

Então, há possibilidade de chuva forte a torrencial, resta saber se esta fica em terra, no mar, ou nas imediações do arquipélago. Grupo Ocidental deverá ser o mais afetado. Acertei?


----------



## Orion (31 Ago 2015 às 17:07)

AzoresPower disse:


> Então, há possibilidade de chuva forte a torrencial, resta saber se esta fica em terra, no mar, ou nas imediações do arquipélago. Grupo Ocidental deverá ser o mais afetado. Acertei?



Se os modelos não estão a prever bem eles tornam-se menos úteis. Como tal, elaborar uma opinião fica mais difícil. O que está modelado nas próximas 24 horas é que a perturbação, prevista a sul do G. Ocidental (GFS) gradualmente deslocar-se-ia para norte. Mas ela está a sul do G. Central. Pode-se inferir que a perturbação fará o mesmo, deslocar-se para norte. Mas isso é futurologia sem suporte nos modelos. O IPMA/ECM previa chuva forte a oeste do G. Ocidental que gradualmente se deslocaria para este grupo. Ora, isto também não está a acontecer.



AzoresPower disse:


> parece-me porém que nesta situação o Nowcast será mais produtivo que a análise dos modelos.



Basicamente é reter a noção dos modelos, principalmente o GFS, e ir vendo a evolução sabendo que é pouco provável que se concretizem as previsões. Felizmente este evento está a ser menos intenso do que o esperado. Se não fosse, estar-se-ia perante uma barragem de avisos como já houve num passado recente, fruto dos meteorologistas estarem a seguir os eventos com maior zelo e com poucas ideias acerca da evolução do evento.


----------



## Orion (31 Ago 2015 às 18:25)

Mais polémica. A perturbação localiza-se agora a sudoeste do G. Oriental e deixou de produzir convecção:






Resta só a nebulosidade a sul de Sta. Maria. É certamente um dos maiores _fails _que já vi em termos de previsão meteorológica. Nota ainda para os pequenos topos de nuvens convectivas a sul do G. Central. Só com o tempo se verá se alguma coisa sai dali.


----------



## Orion (31 Ago 2015 às 18:32)

Orion disse:


> Nota ainda para os pequenos topos de nuvens convectivas a sul do G. Central.


----------



## Afgdr (31 Ago 2015 às 20:04)

Boa tarde!

Neste momento, em Vila Franca do Campo, o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado e o vento está fraco.

Estive na Povoação de quinta a domingo e o tempo por lá foi marcado por tempo abafado e chuva. Choveu só na quinta, na sexta e no sábado. No domingo, foram só uns pingos. No sábado, a temperatura desceu bastante de um momento para o outro, o vento deve ter rodado para Norte. Notou-se logo quando a temperatura caiu a pique, não se podia andar de manga curta. Já os dias anteriores foram abafados.


*Vila Franca*








*Praia da Vinha d'Areia, Vila Franca
*


----------



## Orion (31 Ago 2015 às 20:04)

Brutal saída do ECM:






O ar muito seco a 500 hPa tem evitado o desenvolvimento vertical:






Amanhã esta camada deve começar a ficar saturada. A chuva deverá ser inevitável:


----------



## lserpa (31 Ago 2015 às 21:07)

Está a haver uma evolução a sul do arquipélago. Há uma clara concentração de cbs... 
Agora é esperar que essa energia se mantenha e vá se renovando.


----------



## lserpa (31 Ago 2015 às 21:13)

O tempo por cá está bem diferente do das outras ilhas... Céu ameaçador...





 aliás de volta e meia cai uns pingos grossos muito esparsos...


----------



## Orion (31 Ago 2015 às 21:55)

6 horas de aviso amarelo. Chuva no G. Ocidental? 0 mm. O boletim meteo da RTP deve ter sido gravado antes da saída das 12 do ECM. Disseram chuva forte e possibilidades de trovoada para os grupos Ocidental e Central. Das duas uma. Ou a nova saída vai ser mais um tiro ao lado, que é muito provável, ou nas próximas 15 horas, até às 12 de amanhã, vai haver uma tormenta repentina e assombrosa. Penso que a chuva, a sério, vai ser novamente adiada. E quanto mais tempo passar menor é a probabilidade de se aproveitar algo deste evento. Próxima saída: 18h do GFS.

Passou-se de um evento catastrófico a contar pingas nos modelos


----------



## Orion (31 Ago 2015 às 22:42)

A convecção recomeça, incluindo raios:





















A célula parece que começa a mover-se para nordeste. É preciso esperar mais um tempo para se confirmar. O GFS mantém a mesma perspetiva (chuva no G. Oci). É engraçado ver os 'limites' - a 'linha reta' - da chuva a sul do arquipélago:






Nas próximas 24 horas a precipitação foi novamente reduzida. Este cenário continua a ser o mais provável (se bem que discordo da localização). Quantas mais horas passarem mais improvável é o cenário do ECM (na quantidade de chuva, não na localização).

Está a ser uma grande desilusão. Grandes quantidades de chuva a serem cortadas a poucas horas de acontecerem.


----------



## Afgdr (31 Ago 2015 às 22:51)

O aviso amarelo referente a precipitação forte para o Grupo Ocidental foi descontinuado.


----------



## Orion (31 Ago 2015 às 22:51)

Já descobri o problema. O GFS e o ECM discordam entre si... no tempo


----------



## Orion (31 Ago 2015 às 23:07)

Orion disse:


>



A aumentar de intensidade rapidamente:


----------



## Orion (31 Ago 2015 às 23:13)




----------



## lserpa (31 Ago 2015 às 23:14)

Orion disse:


>


Afinal, afinal, o pessoal amador é que tinha razão  hahahah


----------



## Orion (31 Ago 2015 às 23:16)

lserpa disse:


> Afinal, afinal, o pessoal amador é que tinha razão  hahahah



Não esperes pela trovoada. De repente não há nada


----------



## Orion (31 Ago 2015 às 23:28)

Os avisos foram emitidos mais ou menos na mesma altura que a saída das 12 do ECM ficou disponível. Novamente, há que ter cautela e baixas expectativas porque isto não se concretizou. E foi da saída nova:






'Cheira-me' a lotaria. Fenómenos muito localizados e intensos. Os ventos a 500 hPa não são muito fortes:






O problema será mesmo a convecção semi-estacionária. Considerando que a maior convecção é a +-700 hPa e os ventos acima são moderados aposto em trovoadas curtas.


----------



## lserpa (31 Ago 2015 às 23:29)

A mancha está maior e em estado maduro, apenas um ligeiro desenvolvimento a oeste, o seu movimento está mais ou menos inconclusivo, no RDT diz que é Leste, visualmente parece Nordeste...


----------



## Orion (31 Ago 2015 às 23:34)

No domínio da futurologia ainda. Um núcleo depressionário a 500 hPa exacerbando os movimentos ascendentes


----------



## lserpa (31 Ago 2015 às 23:37)

A chuva é forte, mas muito localizada...









Portanto, com a velocidade estonteante de "devagar, devagarinho e parado", isto em cima de terra seria algo para render...


----------



## StormRic (1 Set 2015 às 00:56)

lserpa disse:


> Portanto, com a velocidade estonteante de "devagar, devagarinho e parado", isto em cima de terra seria algo para render...



Depende da ilha, sobre terra também diminui a alimentação, funcionaria melhor sobre uma Santa Maria do que S.Miguel, por exemplo


----------



## Wessel1985 (1 Set 2015 às 11:23)

Bom Dia a todos e aproveito para dar os parabéns ao fórum meteopt pelos seus 10 anos de existência ... 

Aqui por Angra temos um começo de dia com céu muito nublado e algum vento a acompanhar ... Apesar do dia cinzento ainda não tivemos muita chuva por aqui ...

Ontem tivemos alguns aguaceiros fracos mas nada de muito significativo também ... Aguardemos as próximas horas a ver se o tempo se agrava ou não ...


----------



## AzoresPower (1 Set 2015 às 13:16)

Nada merecedor de aviso laranja por enquanto aqui na Terceira.


----------



## AzoresPower (1 Set 2015 às 13:18)

EDIT: Os meteogramas apontam para muita chuva amanhã na Terceira e São Miguel, mas já nem sei se me hei de fiar ou não.


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2015 às 02:42)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Aguardemos as próximas horas a ver se o tempo se agrava ou não ...





AzoresPower disse:


> EDIT: Os meteogramas apontam para muita chuva amanhã na Terceira e São Miguel, mas já nem sei se me hei de fiar ou não.



Não se esqueçam de mudar para o tópico de Setembro. E é verdade, isto tem sido uma guerra de nervos com as previsões ameaçadoras de chuva e trovoada nestes últimos dias.


----------



## Orion (31 Out 2015 às 03:03)

Orion disse:


> Vendo a saída incompleta do GFS 18, o evento que se iniciará no dia 25 tem muitas semelhanças ao evento de Abril/Maio. Formar-se-á mais um *rio atmosférico* com pormenores ainda por definir. O grupo mais afetado será o ocidental. Os restantes dois, especialmente o Oriental, deverão ficar de fora. Isto na perspetiva do GFS. Infelizmente o ECM indica a mesma posição geral do anticiclone. Mas, ainda faltam 72h:



Relembro este evento do dia 22 devido ao termo a negrito. Há quem diga rio atmosférico, outros dirão pluma tropical. Mas já encontrei um 3º termo...



> *A "fire hose" of tropical moisture*, also known as an atmospheric river, has doused the Carolinas in record rainfall and triggered life-threatening flash floods. This water vapor loop, showing the content of water in the atmosphere, shows Hurricane Joaquin bypassing the U.S. after pounding the Bahamas and a separate area of low pressure spinning across the Southeast U.S. that helped stream historically heavy rainfall inland. This imagery is from GOES East from October 1 to October 5, 2015.



http://www.nnvl.noaa.gov/MediaDetail2.php?MediaID=1787&MediaTypeID=3&ResourceID=104953

Uma mangueira de incêndio


----------

